# ANSF | Afghan National Security Forces



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

Afghans













---------- Post added at 04:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 AM ----------






_T-62_





_T-62 and T-55s_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moorkh

Jigs said:


>


isnt the USA supplying the ANA ? where did the hinds come from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

Moorkh said:


> isnt the USA supplying the ANA ? where did the hinds come from?



They should be left over from the 80s when they received like 100 or so of them. Very little in service now though.

Edit- They also bought 6 Mi-35s from Czech Republic with U.S. funds in 2008


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jigs

A two-man commando team practices with an M240 during live-fire training at Pol-e-Charkhi in Kabul, Afghanistan, Dec. 19. The 3rd Company, Commando Kandak (Battalion), trained in a variety of live-fire scenarios and drills with various heavy weapons and the M4 rifle. (Photo by Afghan National Army Sgt. Rahmudeen Nangarhari, 201st Corps Public Affairs)






A three-man team from 3rd Company, Commando Kandak (Battalion), provides 360 degree security while a fourth soldier plays the role of a wounded civilian during a rescue operation scenario at Pol-e-Charkhi in Kabul, Afghanistan, Dec. 19. The commandos trained in a variety of scenarios and drills with both the M4 rifle and various heavy weapons, all of which used live ammunition. (Photo by Afghan National Army Sgt. Rahmudeen Nangarhari, 201st Corps Public Affairs)






The commander of 3rd Company, Commando Kandak (Battalion), checks a soldier's M4 rifle during a qualification range at Pol-e-Charkhi in Kabul, Afghanistan, Dec. 19. The commandos would later train in a variety of scenarios and drills with both the M4 rifle and various heavy weapons, all of which used live ammunition. (Photo by Afghan National Army Sgt. Rahmudeen Nangarhari, 201st Corps Public Affairs)





One soldier plays the role of a wounded civilian during a rescue operation scenario as a three-man commando team from 3rd Company, Commando Kandak (Battalion), carries him to safety during live-fire training at Pol-e-Charkhi in Kabul, Afghanistan, Dec. 19. The commandos trained in a variety of scenarios and drills with both the M4 rifle and various heavy weapons. (Photo by Afghan National Army Sgt. Rahmudeen Nangarhari, 201st Corps Public Affairs)







Soldiers from 3rd Company, Commando Kandak (Battalion), fire from the kneeling position during a qualification range at Pol-e-Charkhi in Kabul, Afghanistan, Dec. 19. The commandos would later train in a variety of scenarios and drills with both the M4 rifle and various heavy weapons, all of which used live ammunition. (Photo by Afghan National Army Sgt. Rahmudeen Nangarhari, 201st Corps Public Affairs)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LightsHope

Very interesting pictures, but i am confused regarding gear:

LBV/Body Armour:
Some have some random III-A vest with T.Plate
Others have state of the art Striker Mollie Vest

Helmet:[/U]
Some using soviet ear helmet others M8 

Weapons:
Some using a fully kitted M4A1 with rail system others using 47/74?

Any ideas why there is such a massive variation in equipment? Considering NATO is in charge, should they not have access to at least standardised equipment?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greatsequence

They are skilled ground fighters make no mistake about that and the know how to put a fight.


----------



## Jigs

LightsHope said:


> Very interesting pictures, but i am confused regarding gear:
> 
> LBV/Body Armour:
> Some have some random III-A vest with T.Plate
> Others have state of the art Striker Mollie Vest
> 
> Helmet:[/U]
> Some using soviet ear helmet others M8
> 
> Weapons:
> Some using a fully kitted M4A1 with rail system others using 47/74?
> 
> Any ideas why there is such a massive variation in equipment? Considering NATO is in charge, should they not have access to at least standardised equipment?



They don't. Stuff is coming in from all over the place and they are equipping places where it is needed the most. BTW only the commandos use the M-4s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LightsHope

Jigs said:


> They don't. Stuff is coming in from all over the place and they are equipping places where it is needed the most. BTW only the commandos use the M-4s.



Ahh... Thank you, i really think they need to get some form of G2 logistics system going for the ANA. Such ad-hoc systems will create major problems in the future. 

But overall great to see the ANA taking shape, hope they become a force for stability in their nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

LightsHope said:


> Ahh... Thank you, i really think they need to get some form of G2 logistics system going for the ANA. Such ad-hoc systems will create major problems in the future.
> 
> But overall great to see the ANA taking shape, hope they become a force for stability in their nation.



I think Logistics is the least of their worries but your right it could be serious problem with all the random stuff they have been receiving and ISAF nations have donated. Their core equipment is still ex-soviet stuff though. 







Afghan National Army soldiers take up positions during a Taliban attack in Kabul January 18, 2010. Taliban gunmen launched a brazen assault on targets in the centre of Kabul on Monday, with suicide bombers blowing themselves up at several locations and heavily armed militants fighting a pitched battle in a shopping centre.






Afghan National Army soldiers take up positions during a Taliban attack in Kabul January 18, 2010. Taliban gunmen launched a brazen assault on targets in the centre of Kabul on Monday, with suicide bombers blowing themselves up at several locations and heavily armed militants fighting a pitched battle in a shopping centre






Afghan National Army soldiers take up positions during a Taliban attack in Kabul January 18, 2010. Taliban gunmen launched a brazen assault on targets in the centre of Kabul on Monday, with suicide bombers blowing themselves up at several locations and heavily armed militants fighting a pitched battle in a shopping centre






Afghan National Army soldiers celebrate over the dead body of a gunman as government forces restored control after the Taliban attack in Kabul January 18, 2010. Taliban gunmen launched a brazen assault on targets in the centre of Kabul on Monday, with suicide bombers blowing themselves up at several locations and heavily armed militants fighting a pitched battle in a shopping centre.






AFGHANISTAN - JANUARY 18: American soldiers with the Army 3rd Battalion, 509th Parachute Infantry Division and Afghan National Army (ANA) soldiers make their way to a helicopter during an air assault operation on the town of Oshaky on January 18, 2010 in Oshaky, Afghanistan.






Afghan National Army soldiers practice their shooting positions under the guidance of the U.S. Marine 7-5 "Sheepdogs" embedded training team at Forward Operations Base Blessing on the Pech Valley, Kunar Province, Afghanistan, Saturday, Dec. 19, 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frankenstein

If they have such high trained soldiers, then why dont they take Taliban situation in there own hands instead of taking help from NATO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LightsHope

Frankenstein said:


> If they have such high trained soldiers, then why dont they take Taliban situation in there own hands instead of taking help from NATO



My friend serves with the Duke of Lancaster Regiment and just finished a tour in Musa Qala. He does not hold the ANA in good regard, obviously this is his own personal viewpoint but he told me that training and retention was a major issue for troops.

According to him there were incidents were ISAF troops on con-patrols with ANA would come under fire and the ANA would actually hide until the hostiles were either killed to bug out.

Another issue he said was frustating was internal shrinkage "stealing" the soliders (ANA) were issues with Chitosan Dressings: "a special powder used to seal large bullet wounds" and they were quote "Flogging, this down the market as novelty".

But this is his own personal opinion, i personally hope and pray that they develop and become strong. A strong afghan army is in the regions best interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

Frankenstein said:


> If they have such high trained soldiers, then why dont they take Taliban situation in there own hands instead of taking help from NATO



Brother, they are not highly trained soldiers compare to the neighbouring countries. they dont even get paid properly, sometimes their wages dont come to their pockets in 6 months. they are new, but hopefully they get better within time. they cant get the situation in their hand, if pakistan, americans and other soldiers couldnt solve the problem of insurgency, it is not fair to ask them to contain insurgency. fighting insurgency is not that easy, they come out of a house and fire at you and disappear. if you fire back, you will mostly likey to kill kids and women in that house, these regular armies, be it PA, ANA or americans are facing the rock from back and hard place in front.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LightsHope

Ahmad said:


> Try to have some respect, they are the uniformed men of a country. I know you hate us, but dont at least bring this hatred publically. Trust deficit and hatred is already in a high level, so dont try to worsen it.



Please don't be offended as far as i am concerned the Afghans are very important to the region and i personally want to see a strong and stable Afghanistan. 

I am sure they are other Pakistanis like me. Don't be sad brother, with time all wounds will heal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Creder

their main problem right now is training and stuff, there pilots went Awol at texas about seventeen of em..and that has been going on for two years

Nevertheless best of luck to these chaps, and that was a very poor and distasteful comment hammy007

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jigs

Frankenstein said:


> If they have such high trained soldiers, then why dont they take Taliban situation in there own hands instead of taking help from NATO



Who said they were highly trained most of the recruits only do this for the money while the rest do it for nationalistic views. I have seen videos of the U.S. and Turkish Instructors trying to train raw recruits and it is sad to watch. You think if these guys were top of the line they would still require NATO help ? NATO has trouble fighting the Taliban how do you think these guys would fair ? They will get their eventually but highly trained army is far from what anyone should call these guys. Most people don't even trust them as some work for the Taliban.

Give them time though the as their are many in the ANA that want to help their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

thanks for the pictures Jigs brother. I think that the Turkish soldiers are also involved in training them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

LightsHope said:


> Please don't be offended as far as i am concerned the Afghans are very important to the region and i personally want to see a strong and stable Afghanistan.
> 
> I am sure they are other Pakistanis like me. Don't be sad brother, with time all wounds will heal.



Thank you brother. I know what you mean.


----------



## Jigs

Ahmad said:


> thanks for the pictures Jigs brother. I think that the Turkish soldiers are also involved in training them.



Yes we are. We do reconstruction work in Wardak and also train the police and army. We have 1,700-1,800 non combat troops stationed in Kabul to protect the construction teams and do patrols.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jigs

Afghan National Army while on patrol with Alpha Troop, 1st Squadron, 33 Cavalry Regiment, 3rd Brigade, 101st Infantry Division, Khowst province, Afghanistan, March 11.2010


----------



## Jigs

US Air Force Captain David Penuela ( L ) mentors Afghan National Army Air Corps trainees who are learning modern aviation tactics and procedures inside a M I 17 helicopter simulator October 21, 2009 at the Kabul International Airport military base in Kabul, Afghanistan. The trainees priority is to learn how to fly a helicopter starting with the required nine hours inside the high tech simulator. The four year old Afghan National Army Air Corps is part of the ANA with 2,800 soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frankenstein

Ahmad said:


> Brother, they are not highly trained soldiers compare to the neighbouring countries. they dont even get paid properly, sometimes their wages dont come to their pockets in 6 months. they are new, but hopefully they get better within time. they cant get the situation in their hand, if pakistan, americans and other soldiers couldnt solve the problem of insurgency, it is not fair to ask them to contain insurgency. fighting insurgency is not that easy, they come out of a house and fire at you and disappear. if you fire back, you will mostly likey to kill kids and women in that house, these regular armies, be it PA, ANA or americans are facing the rock from back and hard place in front.



Yeah I agree, you have stated some big Issues in your posts, I hope Afghanistan becomes stable

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Creder

Ahmad you have to realize that there is much more hate on the Afghan side than there is on the pakistani side, so the best thing you can do is not pay much attention to such comments


----------



## arslan_treen

man i really hope they come out of training with flying colours , forget Afghanistan future of the whole regions stability depends on then , Good luck ANA , and some very immature and idotic comments from a member here , one should be ashamed of such thing , and Ahmad brother you know there is no hate , even if you feel some there is none trust me when i say that .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

PashtunPak said:


> We hate Indians too, see what happens to *these idol worshippers *when the U.S. leaves. They think *they are clever *walking around flashing their money.



highlighted part tells the intentions behind your post....
anyways..

@ahmad - very nice pictures.

the average build of these afghan soldiers are strong and big...physically stronger and well versed with the mountan environment..proper training will make it one of the best army.

Good luck ANA !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jigs

Afghan national army soldiers with Weapons Company, 1st Kandak, prepare to fire their 82mm mortar during an April 15 attack against Combat Outpost Bari Alai in eastern Afghanistan's Kunar province. During the attack, three to five anti-Afghan forces used precision small arms fire, but were suppressed by ANA and International Security Assistance Forces. No ANA or ISAF personnel were injured during the assault.






A squad of Afghan National Army soldiers awaits commands to march in review for a demonstration of close order drill during Nawa's first-ever ANA recruiting and information event April 12. The event at Patrol Base Jaker drew more than 60 people to hear about the benefits of military service.






Afghan National Army soldiers stand in formation as Col. Ali Ahmad, an ANA cultural and religious adviser, speaks to a crowd of people at Nawa's first-ever ANA recruiting and information event April 12. More than 60 people attended the event at Patrol Base Jaker to hear about the benefits of military service.






Afghan national army soldiers with Weapons Company, 1st Kandak, disassemble and check a M249 Squad Automatic Weapon, April 3. The Soldiers are stationed at Combat Outpost Bari Alai in eastern Afghanistan's Kunar province.






An Afghan national army soldier with Weapons Company, 1st Kandak, returns fire during a complex attack against Combat Outpost Bari Alai, April 10. ANA and International Security Assistance Forces fought off anti-Afghan forces throughout the afternoon of April 10 in eastern Afghanistan's Kunar province. An estimated 30 AAF fired on a dismounted patrol near Nishigam village, wounding three, and attacked the outpost with small-arms and heavy machine gun fire from the surrounding territory. ANA and ISAF suppressed the attackers with direct and indirect fires, as well as air-to-ground missiles and bombs. Several anti-Afghan forces are believed to have died during the assault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

]





At the Kabul Military Training Center, Afghan National Army recruits receive their primary military training. These recruits are all doing basic rifle marksmanship training.






At the Kabul Military Training Center, Afghan National Army recruits receive their primary military training, this recruit is practicing shooting his rifle while on the move.






At the Kabul Military Training Center Afghan National Army recruits receive their primary military training prior to being assigned to a line unit. This soldier is being training in basic rifle handling skills.






At the Kabul Military Training Center Afghan Natioanal Army recruits receive their primary military training prior to being assigned to a line unit. This soldier is waiting his turn at the firing line.






At the Kabul Military Training Center, Afghan Natioanal Army recruits receive their primary military training prior to being assigned to a line unit. This soldier is waiting his turn to go to the firing line and shoot his AK-47.






The Afghan National Army Honor Guard at the Kabul Military Training Center stands ready to receive incoming dignitaries. KMTC is responsible to train every ANA soldier and is the only boot camp for the Afghans.






Afghan National Army recruits take aim on the 100 meter rifle range. Recruits demontrate their marksmanship skills during a visit by Yonus Qanoni, Chief of the National Assembly for Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

An Afghan C-27 aircraft from the Kabul Air Corps Wing was used to medically evacuate patients for the first time in Afghanistan from the 209th Corps Camp Shaheen Regional Hospital to Kabul. Under the care of the 438th Air Expeditionary Advisory Group advisors, Afghan national army air corps soldiers assigned to the Kabul Air Corps Wing utilized the mission as an orientation flight to familiarize Afghan crew members and medics with the new airframe, which started to arrive in country late last year. Medical mentors assigned to NATO Training Mission Afghanistan's Medical Training Advisory Group coordinated the patient transfer and assisted with the ambulatory transport from Camp Shaheen to the Camp Marmal flightline where the ANAAC soldiers received and loaded the patients with engines still running.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

To be honest.....They look cool... They have the best Equipment available...They are getting trained by some of the best....They have good opportunities to test their training....They have good cause....

BUT



Because of low interest by Afghans youth in ANA (As i talked to some here in Pakistan who are good educated and real good health both mind and body dont want to join the army rather they want to go UK and earn pounds.) the recruitment is slow. To reach the figures they are recruiting anybody. If you search ANA on youtube you'll find hell lot of funny video on ANA (NOT UPLOADED BY PAKISTANIS) which is not fault of training but some people are not made to be a soldier. Thats why all professional armies take test before recruiting. But i think this test in ANA is not as hard as it should be.....

*i am just posting this video to prove my point that recruitment process should be hard NOT TO FLAME.....With apology to Afghans..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

I like the ANA with armed with AK-47s and Dragunovs,not with M16s...Those Russian weapons seem to be match with the ruggedness of the terrain...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

Moorkh said:


> isnt the USA supplying the ANA ? where did the hinds come from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

nForce said:


> I like the ANA with armed with AK-47s and Dragunovs,not with M16s...Those Russian weapons seem to be match with the ruggedness of the terrain...


I agree....Even Pak Army operating in Tribal areas is using more and more AK than G3 as far i noticed.


----------



## Jigs

Crew stand next to an Afghan National Army (ANA) Air Corp M-17 Helicopter at a base in Uruzgan Province in southern Afghanistan April 8, 2010.






Crew of an Afghan National Army (ANA) Air Corp M-17 Helicopter carry out field maintenance at a base in Uruzgan Province in southern Afghanistan April 8, 2010. 






Afghan National Army (ANA) soldiers load an ANA Air Corp M-17 Helicopter with supplies at a Forward Operating Base in Uruzgan Province in southern Afghanistan April 8, 2010. 






Afghan National Army (ANA) soldiers load an ANA Air Corp M-17 Helicopter with supplies at a Forward Operating Base in Uruzgan Province in southern Afghanistan April 8, 2010.












The door gunner on an Afghan National Army (ANA) Air Corp M-17 Helicopter keeps watch as he flies over Uruzgan Province in southern Afghanistan April 8, 2010.






Crew stand next to an Afghan National Army (ANA) Air Corp M-17 Helicopter after it landed at Kandahar Air Field April 8, 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LightsHope

Amazing pictures please keep em coming. BTW can both Pakistani and Indian guys chill out.... These are our Afghan brothers, no need for petty name calling.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RescueRanger

Fantastic pictures, the ANA is coming on nicely. May Allah grant your country all the success... Amen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jigs

Gen. Bessmillah Khan, Afghanistan's Ministry of Defense's chief of staff, addresses soldiers from the Afghan national army 209th Corps Commando Kandak during a visit to an ANA base in Kunduz province.






Afghan national army 209th Corps soldiers wait for instructions during a visit from the Ministry of Defense and Ministry of Interior officials at an ANA base in Takhar province.






Afghan national army 209th Corps Commander Gen. Murad Ali Murad (left), and Afghanistan's Ministry of Defense's Chief of Staff Gen. Bessmillah Khan greet ANA soldiers upon arriving at an ANA base in Kunduz province.






Gen. Bessmillah Khan, Afghanistan's Ministry of Defense's chief of staff, addresses soldiers from the Afghan national army 209th Corps Commando Kandak during a visit to an ANA base in Kunduz province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

Afghan Commandos rise the Afghan National Flag in Barg-E Matal Village during Operation Mountain Revenge/Summit on Thursday, June 3, 2010.






Afghan Commandos search and resecure Barg-E Matal Village after the villagers returned during Operation Mountain Revenge/Summit on Saturday, June 5, 2010.






Afghan Commandos partnered with U.S. Special Forces begin their assault during Operation Mountain Revenge/Summit on Tuesday, June 1, 2010.







Afghan Commandos along with U.S. Special Forces react to approaching enemy targets on overwatch sercurity during Operation Mountain Revenge/Summit on Wednesday, June 2, 2010.






Afghan Commandos search and resecure Barg-E Matal Village after the villagers returned during Operation Mountain Revenge/Summit on Saturday, June 5, 2010.






Afghan Commandos search and resecure Barg-E Matal Village after the villagers returned during Operation Mountain Revenge/Summit on Saturday, June 5, 2010.


----------



## SpArK

`Amazing pics Jigs.. learned a few things about ANA by just looking at the pics.. hats off..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M8R

Hammy007, You need to calm the hell down.Why are you worried?We have plenty of Pukhtun dominated Militias in FATA that can take care of ANA if it decides to do something dirty.Otherwise we do have afghan air space which can we use without any problem and bomb any target as well as Army to take out whole ANA.Fact of matter is ANA is not dumb.Unless, they want to get annihilated they won't do anything stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

awesome pics


----------



## Jigs

The Afghan National Armys 215th Corps received 100 newly-trained soldiers after they graduated from the Joint Security Academy Shorabak here, June 16
Graduating class 2010-01 is the first group of soldiers trained since the 215th Corps activation, April 1.

JSAS is designed to train both army and police personnel of the Afghan security forces. The basic training for recruits is designed to ready troops for the security mission lead by Afghan commanders.
During the past eight weeks, the recruits participated in an intense syllabus that has incorporated the full Afghan National Army mandated program of instruction. They also went through an additional 260 hours of combat integration to include the final exercise which included actual combat patrols with 3rd Low Altitude Air Defense Battalion.

This is the only location where the soldier does a live patrol with Marine forces, said Terry Walker, training advisor, Regional Command Southwest. Each one of them went out in squads with our instructors and conducted a graduation experience. As a matter of fact they found an equipment cache while they were out there. They were very proud of themselves.

The final exercise was designed to have the new soldiers demonstrate the advanced technical, tactical and patrolling skills theyve acquired while attending the basic warrior training course at JSAS.

I really appreciate all the help from the Marines, said Afghan Army instructor First Sgt. Hakeen Uallah. Im very proud of my soldiers, especially because the Marines taught them how to shoot very well. As instructors, we were with them 24 hours a day and we trained them well and Im confident they will do well. The future of Afghanistan is now in their hands.

*According to the International Security Assistance Force, Afghanistan, there are 119,388 Afghan soldiers as of May 19. The target strength is 171,600 by October 2011. The new soldiers who graduated with class 2010-01 will be assigned to units throughout Helmand province.*


----------



## Jigs




----------



## M8R

How are Generals appointed in Afghan Army Jigs?Do they go through normal promotion just like in Turkish/Indian/Pakistan Army or some other method.


----------



## mjnaushad

&#9770;&#9770;&#9770;&#9770;;952148 said:


> How are Generals appointed in Afghan Army Jigs?Do they go through normal promotion just like in Turkish/Indian/Pakistan Army or some other method.


Current are old commanders of Nothren alliance atleast there COAS is. And yes they get promoted like any other professional army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

Yep usually the current ones are people that already held high positions in past military roles.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FORWARD OPERATING BASE SPERWAM GHAR, Afghanistan &#8211; The Afghan National Army's 2nd Kandak completed another successful mission Wednesday.

This mission was the second planned and led by the ANA with help from Canadian forces and similar to the mission that took place less than one month ago.

The primary objective was to sweep through villages near Forward Operating Base Sperwam Ghar and check compounds for insurgents or devices that could harm International Security Assistance Force service members.

"We received some intelligence on enemy active around the area," said ANA Capt. Shafi Feela, commander of 1st Company. "We planned a two day mission to sweep through the villages and find any enemies or enemy equipment."

In those two days, the troops found three improvised explosive devices and a compound with numerous IEDs inside. The ANA also confiscated numerous bags of ammonium-nitrate fertilizer used in making IEDs.

The ANA and ISAF service members saw the two days as an overall success.

"We were able to find some IEDs, and no one got hurt. That's always a great thing when it happens," said Canadian Capt. Breen Carson, team leader of the Operational Mentor and Liaison Team that works with 1st Company.

"We got more information from villagers and seemed to get positive feedback from them, as well. The mission not only served its purpose to stop the enemy, but also showed the locals that their own people are the ones in charge and the ISAF forces aren't here to take over their country."

After completion of the mission, the ANA planned a shura, a meeting with the local leaders, to talk about what can be done for the villages in the future to ensure local safety, and to discuss projects to make the living conditions better for the village.

"The shura was the last part of the overall mission," said Canadian Maj. Wade Rutland, commander of Combat Team C.

The seizure of the ammonium-nitrate fertilizer was one of the main topics of conversation during the shura.

"It is now illegal to have in Afghanistan and we had to explain to them why we took it," said Rutland. "We certainly do not want to hurt their livelihood but it is dangerous for not only us but for them as well."

With the completion of another successful mission, the Canadian mentors see the growth in the ability of their ANA counterparts.

"They are certainly capable of planning and leading their own missions," said Carson, a native of Toronto.

This growth is vital for the future as the ANA, in cooperation with the Afghan National Police, will ultimately have to maintain security in the country after ISAF forces leave.

"They have definitely come a long way since our first mission with them," said Carson. "We are very proud of what they are doing and look forward to seeing continued success in the future."


----------



## Jigs

KABUL, Afghanistan  The Afghan national army graduated more than 1,200 soldiers from the ANA Basic Warrior Training Course at Kabul Military Training Center Feb. 19, marking this graduation as the century milestone for the ANA.

Kandak 100, the graduating class, represents the growth of the ANA to approximately 80,000 soldiers over the past seven years and 100 classes since the Basic Warrior Training Class began at KMTC in 2002, said Lt. Col. Brian C. Redmon, commander for the KMTC Mentor Group.

"To get to this point, KMTC has had to overcome major obstacles. This area was heavily bombed, mined and booby trapped," said Redmon. "Before any training could start, the area had to be de-mined, cleared and then major construction projects were undertaken to prepare for the increasingly larger classes."

The KMTC trains multiple classes of 1,200 ANA soldiers at any given time, making the population at KMTC over 10,000 soldiers year round, said Redmon. Managing this amount of Soldiers is a daily challenge the ANA overcomes.

The first class to graduate from the BWTC was small compared to the current sizes- a mere 414 soldiers.

"Original class sizes were as small as about 300, and peaking at just over 2000. They currently fill at 1200," said Lt. Col. Bradley Perrier, senior mentor, Basic Warrior Training Brigade.

With the large number of soldiers cycling through the BWTC, one of the biggest challenges is the lack of cadre, said Perrier.

"They are currently staffed at 65 to 70 percent strength. Yet they still provide the necessary training," he said.

All of this, with the added variety of ethnicities, makes the training of soldiers a trying time. But the cadre works very hard to break down the ethnic barriers and make up for lack of personnel, he said. Using KMTC's "Unity Starts Here" mantra, trainees learn to work together despite ethnic differences.


----------



## Jigs

KUNAR PROVINCE, Afghanistan An Afghan National Army Soldier rests during a routine patrol in Kunar province, Afghanistans Khas Kunar district, July 4.






KUNAR PROVINCE, Afghanistan A member of the Afghan National Army walks along an empty road in the Khas Kunar district of Kunar province, Afghanistan, July 4.







KUNAR PROVINCE, Afghanistan An Afghan National Army Soldier from 1st Company, 2nd Kandak, checks a vehicle, during a routine patrol in the Khas Kunar district of Afghanistans Kunar province, July 4.






KUNAR PROVINCE, Afghanistan Afghan National Army Soldiers with 1st Company, 2nd Kandak, patrol a village in the Khas Kunar district of Afghanistans Kunar province, July 4






KUNAR PROVINCE, Afghanistan Sgt. Michael White, Embedded Training Team 2-7, speaks with the senior noncommissioned officer in charge of 1st Company, 2nd Kandak, during a patrol, in the Khas Kunar district of Afghanistans Kunar province, July 4.


----------



## Jigs

An Afghanistan National Army soldier from the ANA 3rd Kandak waits in the morning sun to go on patrol near Forward Operating Base Blessing, Afghanistan, Oct. 19, 2009.






An Afghan soldier uses a radio to communicate with other soldiers of the 3rd Kandak Afghanistan National Army while searching bazaar shops during a patrol on Nangalam, Afghanistan, Oct. 19, 2009.





An Afghanistan National Army soldier leans against his humvee during a patrol in Nangalam, Afghanistan, Oct. 19, 2009.






A soldier belonging to 3rd Kandak, Afghanistan National Army sits in the turret of his humvee while patrolling the Nangalam bazaar. The soldiers spent the day searching all shops in the bazaar for contra banned items and suspicious materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

An Afghan National Army (ANA) soldier carries an RPG (Rocket-Propelled Grenade) during a joint patrol by ANA, the U.S. Army and Canadian Army soldiers in Arghandab valley in Kandahar province, southern Afghanistan May 9, 2010.






An Afghan National Army (ANA) soldier carries an RPG (Rocket-propelled Grenade) during a joint patrol by ANA, U.S. Army and Canadian Army soldiers in Arghandab valley in Kandahar province, southern Afghanistan May 9, 2010. U.S.






An Afghan National Army (ANA) soldier secures a field during a joint patrol of ANA, U.S. Army and Canadian Army soldiers in Langar village in Arghandab valley in Kandahar province, southern Afghanistan, May 9, 2010.






An Afghan National Army (ANA) soldier walks through Langar during a joint patrol of ANA, U.S. Army and Canadian Army soldiers in Arghandab valley in Kandahar province, southern Afghanistan, May 9, 2010.






An Afghan National Army soldier keeps watch as people wait to receive food aid in Kabul May 5, 2010. The Afghan Ministry of Defense distributed food aid such as wheat, cooking oil, sugar and beans to 220 poor families.






An Afghan National Army soldier keeps watch as people wait to receive food aid in Kabul May 5, 2010. The Afghan Ministry of Defense distributed food aid such as wheat, cooking oil, sugar and beans to 220 poor families.


----------



## Jigs

An Afghan National Army Soldier scouts his surroundings for Taliban members during a routine patrol around the ANA compound in Konduz, Afghanistan on Nov. 2, 2009. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Christopher Baker)






An Afghan National Army soldier stands in defense against an attempted Taliban attack in Konduz, Afghanistan on Nov. 4, 2009. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Christopher Baker)






Afghan National Army soldiers stand in defense against an attempted Taliban attack in Konduz, Afghanistan on Nov. 4, 2009






Afghan National Army soldiers conduct a routine patrol around their base, searching for Taliban fighters, and ensuring their base is secure in Konduz, Afghanistan on Nov. 2, 2009. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Christopher Baker) 






An Afghan Commando distributes educational pamphlets during an unannounced visit to a village in Kandahar province Nov. 8, 2009. After introducing themselves, the Commandos distributed blankets and other winter gear





Afghan National Army soldiers prepare to pass out humanitarian assistance supplies to local villagers to prepare them for winter in Konduz, Afghanistan on Nov. 6, 2009. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Christopher Baker) 






An Afghan National Army soldier provides security in the Shajoy Bazaar, Zabul Province, Afghanistan, Nov. 20, 2009.






An Afghan National Army soldier scans the adjacent hilltops and riverbed for Taliban fighters that were firing on his position only moments before in Konduz, Afghanistan on Nov. 5, 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

A soldier from the Afghan national army provides security during a humanitarian aid distribution event, Rajan Kala, Afghanistan, Dec. 5. Blankets, cooking oil and tea are being delivered as part of a humanitarian aid package for the people of Rajan Kala






Soldiers from the Afghan national army's 1st Kandak hold their security positions during a cordon-and-search training session, Nov. 20. The ANA is working with Canadian and American troops, training and operating in the Zhari district to maintain regional security and stability.






ANA Security patrol in Chabar 






An Afghan Commando takes a break during a search of several compounds known for drug and bomb production in the Khakrez district, Kandahar Province, Nov. 20, 2009.






Afghan Commandos and Coalition forces conduct a patrol in the Khakrez district, Kandahar Province, Nov. 21, 2009






An Afghan National Army squad formation moves through a village in the Arghandaub district, Afghanistan.






An Afghan national army soldier provides security at a medical treatment facility in Zakuzi Village, Zabul province, Afghanistan, Nov. 18, 2009.






Afghan national army soldiers provide security in Shajoy Bazaar, Zabul province, Afghanistan, Nov. 20, 2009. The Afghan national army's mission is to safeguard the independence and territorial integrity of Afghanistan


----------



## Huda

Jigs said:


> The Afghan National Armys 215th Corps received 100 newly-trained soldiers after they graduated from the Joint Security Academy Shorabak here, June 16
> Graduating class 2010-01 is the first group of soldiers trained since the 215th Corps activation, April 1.
> 
> JSAS is designed to train both army and police personnel of the Afghan security forces. The basic training for recruits is designed to ready troops for the security mission lead by Afghan commanders.
> During the past eight weeks, the recruits participated in an intense syllabus that has incorporated the full Afghan National Army mandated program of instruction. They also went through an additional 260 hours of combat integration to include the final exercise which included actual combat patrols with 3rd Low Altitude Air Defense Battalion.
> 
> This is the only location where the soldier does a live patrol with Marine forces, said Terry Walker, training advisor, Regional Command Southwest. Each one of them went out in squads with our instructors and conducted a graduation experience. As a matter of fact they found an equipment cache while they were out there. They were very proud of themselves.
> 
> The final exercise was designed to have the new soldiers demonstrate the advanced technical, tactical and patrolling skills theyve acquired while attending the basic warrior training course at JSAS.
> 
> I really appreciate all the help from the Marines, said Afghan Army instructor First Sgt. Hakeen Uallah. Im very proud of my soldiers, especially because the Marines taught them how to shoot very well. As instructors, we were with them 24 hours a day and we trained them well and Im confident they will do well. The future of Afghanistan is now in their hands.
> 
> *According to the International Security Assistance Force, Afghanistan, there are 119,388 Afghan soldiers as of May 19. The target strength is 171,600 by October 2011. The new soldiers who graduated with class 2010-01 will be assigned to units throughout Helmand province.*





they don't look like an army by their body language


----------



## Jigs

Members of the 8th Commando undergo training near Kabul.


----------



## Jigs




----------



## Super Falcon

most of their equipment is retired and old look out that tank even bangladesh have better tanka than them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

I hope they help bring peace in Afghanistan-BTW where have they got this attitude of celebrating over a dead body from , last time i saw it was Israelis taking pictures with dead bodies -there has to be some degree of respect.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

For those questioning the extent of Pakistaniat amongst Pakistanis, even in these extremely difficult times:



> Also of Note:
> 
> * The nation-state is of great significance to Pakistanis, and despite important ethnic and regional differences, national identity is strong throughout the country. *Overall, 89% say they think of themselves first as Pakistani, rather than as a member of their ethnic group.*
> 
> Pakistani Public Opinion | Pew Global Attitudes Project



The actual question from the survey is at the end of the PDF of the complete report:

http://pewglobal.org/files/pdf/265.pdf

*89% of Pakistanis consider themselves Pakistani first, and another 4% consider themselves both Pakistani+ethnic identity equally.*

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------

*Thread closed for moderation*
*
P.S: Abusive language even in PM's or reported posts is frowned upon and will get you banned. Act with civility at all times please.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Thread reopened*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jigs

An Afghan National Army commando takes a picture with his phone as Gen. Bismillah Khan Mohammadi, ANA Chief of Staff, speaks to the graduating class. More than 925 commandos graduated the 12-week course, which is modeled after U.S. Army Ranger training.






Afghan National Army commandos proudly display their new red berets during their graduation ceremony. More than 920 commandos graduated the 12-week course, which is modeled after U.S. Army Ranger training.






Afghan National Army commando 1st Lt. Mumtaz, 6th Kandak, receives congratulations from Gen. Bismillah Khan Mohammadi, ANA Chief of Staff, after being presented with an achievement medal, or first class BARYA, during a commando graduation ceremony today. Lieutenant Mumtaz was recognized for his bravery and efforts in helping fight the Taliban who attacked Kabul, Jan. 18






A group of more than 920 Afghan National Army commandos attend their graduation ceremony at Camp Morehead, Jan. 21. Commando training is 12-weeks long and is modeled after U.S. Army Ranger training.






Afghan National Army commando 1st Lt. Mumtaz, 6th Kandak, receives congratulations from Gen. Bismillah Khan Mohammadi, ANA Chief of Staff, after being presented with an achievement medal, or first class BARYA, during a commando graduation ceremony, Jan. 21. Lieutenant Mumtaz was recognized for his bravery and efforts in helping fight the Taliban who attacked Kabul, Jan. 18.






Gen. Bismillah Khan Mohammadi, Afghan National Army Chief of Staff, speaks to a group of more than 920 Afghan National Army commandos graduates at Camp Morehead, Jan. 21. Commando training is 12-weeks long and is modelled after U.S. Army Ranger training


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

A joint team of Afghan national army air corps soldiers and U.S. Air Force Airmen from the 438th Air Expeditionary Advisory Group flew two MI-17 helicopters to conduct a re-supply mission to forward-operating bases for Afghanistan's 203rd Air National Corps, Feb. 17.

"Joint missions like this give us a chance to mentor Afghan soldiers on flight plans, briefings and mitigating risks during re-supply missions," said Col. Brad Grambo, 438th AEAG commander and MI-17 instructor pilot.

The joint crew delivered approximately 100 Afghan national army soldiers and three tons of cargo to forward operating bases throughout eastern Afghanistan. Cargo included beans, potatoes, onions, meat, weapons and bullets for Afghan soldiers.

"A mission like this is very important for our country's struggle," said 1st Lt. Mohammad Thair, ANAAC helicopter pilot. "Every time we do a mission with our mentors we learn something new and get better. That is always good."

While re-supply missions are conducted three times a week, repetitive uses of checklist and safety procedures are crucial to the future of Afghan security.

"The end goal is for the Afghans to be able to support their own mission without our presence here," said Maj. Destry Hill, 438th Air Expeditionary Advisory Squadron aviation mentor. "Like any teacher you want to see your students improve every time you teach them something new; and sometimes you wonder if they're grasping what you're teaching and then they do good things on their own and it makes you proud.

"The Afghans make improvement every day and I am proud to be a part of history," he said. The Feb. 17, re-supply mission included one helicopter with a joint aircrew of two U.S. Air Force pilots and two Afghans, a crew chief and a flight engineer; with another helicopter crewed entirely by Afghan aviators.

"I am proud to see air crews with Afghan soldiers," said Col. Sheer Afgal, 203rd ANA Corp commander. "It shows we are getting closer to leading the way in our own security. I can see a time when these missions will be flown [solely] by Afghan soldiers. "

With a goal for Afghanistan to have an independent air force by the end of the year, routine missions like this will be key to making those goals a reality.

"Today was a good flight, I was in constant contact with my Afghan counterparts  we used our checklist," Grambo said. "We used weights and balances to ensure we had proper cargo loads and the Afghans showed improvement.

"We are on the right track," he said. "The Afghans are smart and resourceful and as long as we keep them resourced, their future looks bright."


----------



## Jigs




----------



## Jigs

Soldiers from the Afghan National Army during clashes between Taliban-linked militants and security forces on January 18, 2010 in Kabul, Afghanistan. Taliban militants launched multiple suicide attacks at key government targets. At least five people were killed and nearly 40 others wounded in fighting between Taliban militants and security forces, the public health ministry said. The death toll did not include four militants who were also killed during the attacks, which lasted more than three hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs




----------



## Jigs

Afghan National Army Soldiers during Operation Asli Khadaff in the Zormat District, Paktya province, Afghanistan, June 21, 2010. 

The purpose of Operation Asli Khadaff is to conduct an air assault and movement to contact, to clear designated target areas of interest while disrupting anti-Afghan forces capacity in Zormat District.


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Correct me if im wrong but that Patch is of the special forces, yes?


----------



## Jigs

Which one are you referring to ?


----------



## Ahmad

RescueRanger said:


> Correct me if im wrong but that Patch is of the special forces, yes?



i am not quite sure, but i dont think anything like special forces are in ANA yet. there might be some very small numbers to protect high profile people, but nothing more than that.


----------



## Jigs

Ahmad said:


> i am not quite sure, but i dont think anything like special forces are in ANA yet. there might be some very small numbers to protect high profile people, but nothing more than that.



ANA does operate Commandos. You can see their pictures on the first page 9th post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Ahmad, Ty... Jigs i am referring to this patch:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jigs

Afghan National Army military officers during a graduation ceremony at the Afghan National Army (ANA) Academy on March 16, 2010 in Kabul, Afghanistan. The ANA currently has100, 000 troops, with plans to expand up to 240,000 by 2011. The ANA is currently funded by NATO and the US in the hope that improvement in their performance can see foreign forces start to be scaled down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jigs

Note the Uniforms. Those are Turkish dress ones. Seems our influence is paying off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Mashallah you guys are coming a long way. May Allah give your nation and its people the resolve to stand on its feet and be counted amongst the greatest nations on earth. 

Amen!


----------



## Dark Angel

*National Army commandos*


----------



## Ahmad

RescueRanger said:


> Mashallah you guys are coming a long way. May Allah give your nation and its people the resolve to stand on its feet and be counted amongst the greatest nations on earth.
> 
> Amen!



Thank you.


----------



## Dark Angel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

nice gears

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Men in uniform always look awesome and deserve immense respect..!!

grt pics jigs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark Angel

I dont like the C7s used by ANA would prefer M4 over them any given day


----------



## Jigs

Afghan National Army Soldiers search for weapons during Operation Asli Khadaff in the Zormat District, Paktya Province, Afghanistan, June 21. The purpose of Operation Asli Khadaff is to conduct an Air Assault and movement to contact to clear designated target areas of interest while disrupting anti-afghan forces capacity in Zormat District.






Afghan National Army Soldiers stop to eat chow during Operation Asli Khadaff in the Zormat District, Paktya Province, Afghanistan, June 21. The purpose of Operation Asli Khadaff is to conduct an Air Assault and movement to contact, to clear designated target areas of interest while disrupting anti-afghan forces capacity in Zormat District.






Afghan National Army Soldiers move to the next village during Operation Asli Khadaff in the Zormat District, Paktya Province, Afghanistan, June 21. The purpose of Operation Asli Khadaff is to conduct an Air Assault and movement to contact to clear designated target areas of interest while disrupting anti-afghan forces capacity in Zormat District.






Verdana]Afghan National Army Soldiers patrol though Zormat district during Operation Asli Khadaff in the Zormat District, Paktya Province, Afghanistan, June 21. The purpose of Operation Asli Khadaff is to conduct an Air Assault and movement to contact, to clear designated target areas of interest while disrupting anti-afghan forces capacity in Zormat District.






Verdana]Afghan National Army Soldiers question a local national during Operation Asli Khadaff in the Zormat District, Paktya Province, Afghanistan, June 21. The purpose of Operation Asli Khadaff is to conduct an Air Assault and movement to contact, to clear designated target areas of interest while disrupting anti-afghan forces capacity in Zormat District.






Verdana]Afghan National Army Soldiers pose for a picture during Operation Asli Khadaff in the Zormat District, Paktya Province, Afghanistan, June 21. The purpose of Operation Asli Khadaff is to conduct an Air Assault and movement to contact, to clear designated target areas of interest while disrupting anti-afghan forces capacity in Zormat District.


----------



## Jigs

Verdana]Soldiers of the Afghan National Armys Route Clearance Company use mine detectors during a training exercise on Camp Mike Spann in Northern Afghanistan






An Afghanistan National Army soldier takes a break during the heat of the day in Darrah-I-Bum, Badghis Province, Afghanistan July 7. ANA soldiers alongside U.S. Special Forces troops moved into Darrah-I-Bum to establish a Forward Operating Base with hopes of alleviating security issues in an area with heavy insurgent activity.






Afghan National Army troops move into an over watch position to provide cover to U.S. Army soldiers conducting a search in the upper Marawara valley during operation Strong Eagle 2, July 19.






Afghan National Soldiers prepare for an air assault mission in support of combat operations in Nuristan to liberate Barge Matal from Taliban presence, July 25.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

^ I can see the Blackhawk Tacmaster grab bags and Halon Emergency Stretcher. Very nice bit of kit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Guys, is it me or they have standard issue forest camouflages? Considering their vastly sandy terrain, I think they should get sand camouflage patterns like the ones Americans have. They'd be easily visible with green on sandy colour.


----------



## RescueRanger

Tshering22 said:


> Guys, is it me or they have standard issue forest camouflages? Considering their vastly sandy terrain, I think they should get sand camouflage patterns like the ones Americans have. They'd be easily visible with green on sandy colour.



Valid point but then again they also have forested areas and areas with blended vegetation, to which this would suit well. Furthermore it would be an issue of supply and demand and uniformity. 

Uniformity is the main reason why the US scrapped the famous 3 tone desert BDUs in replacement for the universal "Computerised" BDU. In Pakistan we use the subdued desert/jungle camo and it works pretty well.

In the long run once the army is fully functional and G2 and LAND Command systems are in place i can assume that this will change dramatically.


----------



## Imran Khan

i just can pray .if afghan army fail in afghanistan we will got too much lose . iwe don't wanna see taliban in kabul at any cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## into the wild

Imran Khan said:


> i just can pray .if afghan army fail in afghanistan we will got too much lose . iwe don't wanna see taliban in kabul at any cost.



how do you know that afghan army will not become ruthless even if they overcome taliban????


----------



## Imran Khan

into the wild said:


> how do you know that afghan army will not become ruthless even if they overcome taliban????



i beleve even they become ruthless they will better then taliban

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaka_shaka

tch tch. poor afghans.

if US leaves early, they are all gona die at the hands of the talibs and pakistan would be next


----------



## into the wild

shaka_shaka said:


> tch tch. poor afghans.
> 
> if US leaves early, they are all gona die at the hands of the talibs and pakistan would be next



talibans are from afghanis themselves, how can they kill the afghans????


----------



## talooman

what a bunch of clowns lmoa


----------



## shaka_shaka

[qoute] talibans are from afghanis themselves, how can they kill the afghans????


> are talibs not killing afghan national army now?


----------



## Jigs

A person acting as an opposing force pretends to be wounded July 15 after Afghan National Army Special Forces trainees engage in a mock firefight with OPFOR during an exercise at Camp Morehead, Afghanistan. The OPFOR dug holes to emplace a training improvised explosive device during a scenario as part of an ANASF occupational specialty four-day culmination exercise.






Two Afghan National Army Special Forces trainees collect evidence after a mock firefight July 15 during an ANASF occupational specialty four-day culmination exercise at Camp Morehead, Afghanistan. Intelligence gathered from a crime scene can prove invaluable and ANASF students learn first-hand during the exercise that collecting evidence properly is an important part of the mission.






Three Afghan National Army Special Forces trainees prepare to enter a structure July 16 during an ANASF occupational specialty four-day culmination exercise at Camp Morehead, Afghanistan. Caution must be taken prior to building entries in case enemy insurgents are inside or in the event there is a homemade explosive booby trap.






An Afghan National Army Special Forces trainee pulls rear security on a road July 16 during an ANASF four-day occupational specialty culmination exercise at Camp Morehead, Afghanistan. The culmination exercise places trainees in realistic scenarios where they must use the skills learned throughout the course.






An Afghan National Army Special Forces trainee uses a grappling hook to render an improvised explosive device safe July 16 during an ANASF occupational specialty four-day culmination exercise at Camp Morehead, Afghanistan. The culmination exercise places trainees in realistic scenarios where they must use the various skills learned throughout the course.


----------



## Jigs

An Afghan National Army Soldier seperates weapons and ammunition found during Operation Asli Khadaff in the Zormat District, Paktya province, Afghanistan, June 20, 2010. The purpose of Operation Asli Khadaff is to conduct an air assault and movement to contact, to clear designated target areas of interest while disrupting anti-Afghan forces capacity in Zormat District.






Afghan National Army Soldiers provide security during Operation Asli Khadaff in the Zormat District, Paktya province, Afghanistan, June 20, 2010. The purpose of Operation Asli Khadaff is to conduct an air assault and movement to contact, to clear designated target areas of interest while disrupting anti-Afghan forces capacity in Zormat District.






Afghan National Army Soldiers move to the next objective during Operation Asli Khadaff in the Zormat District, Paktya province, Afghanistan, June 20, 2010. The purpose of Operation Asli Khadaff is to conduct an air assault and movement to contact to clear designated target areas of interest while disrupting anti-Afghan forces capacity in Zormat District.






Afghan National Army Soldiers move to the next objective during Operation Asli Khadaff in the Zormat District, Paktya province, Afghanistan, June 20, 2010. The purpose of Operation Asli Khadaff is to conduct an air assault and movement to contact to clear designated target areas of interest while disrupting anti-Afghan forces capacity in Zormat District.


----------



## Sher Malang

Good job Jigs! but kindly change the topic's title to ANSF ( Afghan National Security Forces ), because I also want to contribute with adding more photos from ANA, ANAAC, ANP, ABP, NDS, & CTP/SWAT.


----------



## Jigs

Sher Malang said:


> Good job Jigs! but kindly change the topic's title to ANSF ( Afghan National Security Forces ), because I also want to contribute with adding more photos from ANA, ANAAC, ANP, ABP, NDS, & CTP/SWAT.



Hey welcome to the boards. Just title the posts to the specific branches you want to post pics of or caption them.


----------



## khurasaan1

Imran Khan said:


> i just can pray .if afghan army fail in afghanistan we will got too much lose . iwe don't wanna see taliban in kabul at any cost.



but (R)General hamid Gul praise them and say they r the pplz of Afghans should win there. All pushtuns praise them.Now even non-pushtun praise them. Its there choice to do whatever they want ..why u hate them?


----------



## nForce

khurasaan1 said:


> but (R)General hamid Gul praise them and say they r the pplz of Afghans should win there. All pushtuns praise them.Now even non-pushtun praise them. Its there choice to do whatever they want ..why u hate them?



I hate them too.They are impediment to development and believe in stone age style society.World has moved ahead.Had you been under Taliban regime,you would not be able to access internet or TV.


----------



## Sher Malang

Jigs said:


> Hey welcome to the boards. Just title the posts to the specific branches you want to post pics of or caption them.



Thanks, I will do that but if the title of the topic becomes more accurate it will be better for understanding the aim in whole.


----------



## Jigs




----------



## Tuahaa

May I ask why they look 'cooler' than us?


----------



## mjnaushad

Tuahaa said:


> May I ask why they look 'cooler' than us?


Because they are getting american training and american equipment.


----------



## Tuahaa

I see... but our army is better


----------



## mjnaushad

Tuahaa said:


> I see... but our army is better


Its not about our or their army. Please dont start comparison.


----------



## Tuahaa

Sorry, I won't... both Pak and Afghan army need to work together anyway...


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Mashallah, great progress.


----------



## Jigs

An Afghan National Army instructor shows ANA infantry trainees how to attach the barrel on the .50-caliber machine gun at the Infantry Branch School Sept. 26, 2010. The school is where soldiers selected as infantry do their advanced training.






An Afghan National Army infantry trainee attaches a .50-caliber barrel at the Infantry Branch School Sept. 26, 2010. The school is where soldiers selected as infantry do their advanced training.






An Afghan National Army infantry trainee poses next to a .50-caliber machine gun at the Infantry Branch School Sept. 26, 2010. The school is where soldiers selected as infantry do their advanced training.






Afghan National Army infantry trainees put together a .50-caliber machine gun at the Infantry Branch School Sept. 26, 2010. The school is where soldiers selected as infantry do their advanced training.






Afghan National Army infantry trainees put together a .50-caliber machine gun at the Infantry Branch School Sept. 26, 2010. The school is where soldiers selected as infantry do their advanced training.






Afghan National Army infantry trainees put together a .50-caliber machine gun at the Infantry Branch School Sept. 26, 2010. The school is where soldiers selected as infantry do their advanced training.






Afghan National Army infantry trainees learn about the .50-caliber machine gun at the Infantry Branch School Sept. 26, 2010. The school is where soldiers selected as infantry do their advanced training.


----------



## Super Falcon

well looking good most of their weapons looks like coming from russia old russian tanks model made by china i think and MI 24 hind AK 47 why Americans are not providing them with their latest tanks and helicopters i can see few colt american made guns but seems like they have only handfull of these but AK 47 is better than colt too


----------



## Jigs

A company of Afghan National Army Commandos conducts a clearing operation with soldiers from Special Operations Task Force - South Sept. 21, 2010, in the village of Chalgor, Panjwa'i District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The combined force conducted a clearing operation throught the town in order to stop insurgent freedom of movement and clear the town of improvised explosive devices to make a route safe for local villagers and coalition forces to travel






A Canadian Bell-412 helicopter provides close air support to coalition forces on the ground during a clearing operation involving Afghan National Army Commandos and soldiers of Special Operations Task Force - South Sept. 21, 2010, in the village of Chalgor, Panjwa'i District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The combined force conducted the operation to clear the town of insurgent elements and clear improvised explosive devices in order to make the area safer for local villagers and coalition forces.






Afghan National Army Commandos talk to a villager about Taliban movements in the area during a clearing operation Sept. 21, 2010, in the village of Chalgor, Panwa'i District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The combined force, which included soldiers from Special Operations Task Force - South, conducted operations in the area to clear insurgent elements and rid improvised explosive devices from the village.






Afghan National Army Commandos and soldiers of Special Operations Task Force - South conduct a controlled detonation on an improvised explosive device found during a clearing operation Sept. 21, 2010, in the village of Chalgor, Panjwa'i District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The combined force conducted the operation to clear the town of insurgent elements and clear improvised explosive devices in order to make the area safer for local villagers and coalition forces to travel






A company of Afghan National Army Commando conducts a clearing operation with Soldiers from Special Operations Task Force - South Sept. 21, 2010, in the village of Chalgor, Panjwa'i District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The combined force conducted a clearing operation through the town in order to stop insurgent freedom of movement and clear the town of improvised explosive devices to make a route safe for local villagers and coalition forces to travel.






An Afghan National Army Commando stands guard on a rooftop in order to keep over watch of his men below Sept. 21, 2010, in the village of Chalgor, Panjwa'i District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. A company of ANA Commandos worked with a team of Special Operations Task Force - South Soldiers to clear the town of improvised explosive devices to make a route safe for local villagers and coalition forces to travel.






An Afghan National Army Commando stands guard on a rooftop in order to keep overwatch of his men below Sept. 21, 2010 in the village of Chalgor, Panjwa'i District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. A company of ANA Commandos worked with a team of Special Operations Task Force - South Soldiers to clear the town of improvised explosive devices to make a route safe for local villagers and coalition forces to travel.






A company of Afghan National Army Commandos work with a team Special Operation Task Force - South Soldiers to clear the town of Chalgor, Panjwa'i District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan of improvised explosive devices to make a safe route for local villagers and coalition forces to travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

Afghan Commandos from 4th Commando Kandak pull security in Talukan Village, Oct. 30, during a clearing operation in the Panjwai District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan.






Afghan Commandos from 4th Commando Kandak move up a road in Talukan Village Oct. 30, during a clearing operation in the Panjwai District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan.






Service members from Special Operations Task Force - South review their maps during the pre-dawn hours of Oct. 30, in the village of Talukan, Panjwai District, Afghanistan. A combined force consisting of nearly 100 Afghan Commandos from 4th Commando Kandak, combat advised by a team from SOTF-S, were in the village to rid the area of insurgents, gather intelligence and neutralize any improvised explosive devices.






A U.S. Special Forces soldier searches a tree line for insurgent activity Oct. 30, in Talukan Village, Panjwai District, Afghanistan. A combined force consisting of nearly 100 Afghan Commandos from 4th Commando Kandak, combat advised by a team from Special Operations Task Force - South, went to the village to rid the area of insurgents and neutralize any improvised explosive devices.






Afghan Commandos from 4th Commando Kandak prepare to move into a compound during a clearing operation Oct. 30, in Talukan Village, Panjwai District, Afghanistan. A combined force consisting of nearly 100 Afghan Commandos, combat advised by a team from Special Operations Task Force - South, went to the village to rid the area of insurgents and neutralize any improvised explosive devices.






An Afghan Commando from 4th Commando Kandak waits to board a helicopter before dawn Oct. 30, en route to Talukan village, Panjwai District, Afghanistan. A combined force consisting of nearly 100 Afghan Commandos, combat advised by a team from Special Operations Task Force - South, went to the village to rid the area of insurgents and neutralize any improvised explosive devices.






An Afghan Commando from 4th Commando Kandak waits to board a helicopter before dawn Oct. 30, en route to Talukan village, Panjwai District, Afghanistan. A combined force consisting of nearly 100 Afghan Commandos, combat advised by a team from Special Operations Task Force - South, went to the village to rid the area of insurgents and neutralize any improvised explosive devices.






An assault force consisting of nearly 100 Afghan Commandos from 4th Commando Kandak, combat advised by a team from Special Operations Task Force  South, wait to board helicopters Oct. 30, en route to Talukan village, Panjwa'i District, Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

WOW!! Nice pics....Impressive...


----------



## prototype

Nice and impressive pictures,1 thing everyone have to accept Afgans r really daredevils,when equipped with enough gear and with a better training ANA will transform into a formidable unit

Only they can solve the insurgency problem their because just like Taliban these people also know the terrain like back of their hand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

Very nice pictures and training ANA improved a lot. 
Old video of ANA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

All these next pictures are Afghan commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman

alex mercer said:


> Nice and impressive pictures,1 thing everyone have to accept Afgans r really daredevils,when equipped with enough gear and with a better training ANA will transform into a formidable unit
> 
> Only they can solve the insurgency problem their because just like Taliban these people also know the terrain like back of their hand



You miss a few things. Afghanistan is 40 to 50 percent pushtun and the ANA is 95&#37; non-pushtun. Attrition rate of new recruits is is more than 50% as well as widespread defection of existing troops. Drug use and high level corrupution is endemic.


----------



## Bhim

Terrific pictures, just awesome..

Long live Afghan army,may God give them strength to fight and eradicate the enemy.


----------



## PashtunPak

Bhim said:


> Terrific pictures, just awesome..
> 
> Long live Afghan army,may God give them strength to fight and eradicate the enemy.



we don't want your support indian.


----------



## SpArK

*Debarking a Helo*

Marines with 2nd Battalion, 9th Marine Regiment and Afghanistan National Army soldiers debark CH-53E helicopter during Operation Integrity, in Marjah, Helmand Province, Afghanistan, Jan. 15. The main purpose of the operation was to successfully cordon off a suspected hotspot for Taliban activity, search for weapon and IED caches, disrupt enemy logistical operations and gather census data on locals in the region of Sistani.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Aboard a Helo*

Marines with 2nd Battalion, 9th Marine Regiment and Afghanistan National Army soldiers look out the back of a CH-53E helicopter as it takes them to their insert positions during Operation Integrity in Marjah, Helmand Province, Afghanistan, Jan. 15. The main purpose of the operation was to successfully cordon off a suspected hotspot for Taliban activity, search for weapon and IED caches, disrupt enemy logistical operations and gather census data on locals in the region of Sistani.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Before Squad Drills*

KABUL, Afghanistan (Jan. 12, 2011)  An Afghan National Army recruit waits to conduct squad drills during Basic Warrior Training in Kabul Military Training Center Jan. 12, 2011. (U.S. Navy photo by Petty Officer 2nd Class Ernesto Hernandez Fonte/RELEASED)​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Back to Formation*

KABUL, Afghanistan (Jan. 12, 2011)  Afghan National Army recruits walk back to their formation after completing marksmanship training during Basic Warrior Training in Kabul Military Training Center Jan. 12, 2011. (U.S. Navy photo by Petty Officer 2nd Class Ernesto Hernandez Fonte/RELEASED)​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

An Afghan Commando, from 3rd Company 6th Command Kandak, prepares to enter a compound during close quarter battle training at Camp Morehead, Afghanistan Jan. 1, 2011. 

















Afghan Commandos, from 3rd Company 6th Command Kandak, prepare to enter a house during close quarter battle training at Camp Morehead, Afghanistan Jan. 1, 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SparklingCrescent

I took some time to see the pictures carefully. I have to admit, if the Afghan Army had proper training, they would've been a kick @$$ Army. Inshallah a couple of more years, they will become stronger. 

Their uniform is amazing, its very similar to Pak SSG's uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

SparklingCrescent said:


> I took some time to see the pictures carefully. I have to admit, if the Afghan Army had proper training, they would've been a kick Army. Inshallah a couple of more years, they will become stronger.
> 
> Their uniform is amazing, its very similar to Pak SSG's uniform.


 
Most of the once that are well equipped are SFs not army.


----------



## Jigs

Female soldiers of the Afghan National Army (ANA) attend a graduation ceremony.Afghanistan is in the process of restructuring it's country's military, where previously women were prohibited from serving in the army by the Taliban, they are now able to serve and will be redistributed across the country to assist in securing the borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Nice pictures , specially the commandos look sharp , but are they effective ?

On an honest note , World's hasn't seen more effective guerrilla fighting force than the afghan talibans , like it or not.


----------



## DarK-LorD

Aeronaut said:


> On an honest note , World's hasn't seen more effective guerrilla fighting force than the afghan talibans , like it or not.


But I think Viet Cong were much better.


----------



## Kompromat

Who are these men in DGCAMO ?


----------



## DarK-LorD

Looks like ANA special forces are one of Asia's best equipped Special forces.


----------



## Kompromat

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> But I think Viet Cong were much better.



You are not wrong there Black Bird , viets were great fighters. Its hard to make a comparison but Afghans can be given credit for being highly effective against soviets even when they were only armed with light weapons and had almost no consistent supply mechanism .


----------



## DarK-LorD

Aeronaut said:


> You are not wrong there Black Bird , viets were great fighters. Its hard to make a comparison but Afghans can be given credit for being highly effective against soviets even when they were only armed with light weapons and had almost no consistent supply mechanism .



Well I do agree with you.Well there's no doubt that Mujaheddin used mainly weapon's like AK's,RPG's & Stinger's against Soviet Forces.Whereas Viet Congs & NVA were armed with SA 2's,SA 3's & MiG 21's.


----------



## HANI

These Afghan Commandos never with stand any of the Taliban attacks..... They just have american brand new guns and gadgets nothings else Taliban do more damage to US and Afghan forces with there old Aks and RPGs......


----------



## Kompromat

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> Well I do agree with you.Well there's no doubt that Mujaheddin used mainly weapon's like AK's,RPG's & Stinger's against Soviet Forces.Whereas Viet Congs & NVA were armed with SA 2's,SA 3's & MiG 21's.



Stingers came in late when Soviets changed tactics to more spc ops focused operations - nearly 400 air crafts many of them choppers where shot down by Mujahideen.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Was blown away by this pic:









> A Sikh soldier of the Afghan National Army attends a tribute ceremony under the snow at Kabul Airport on January 22, 2012, for the four French soldiers killed by a man wearing an Afghan uniform at Gwam base, in eastern Afghanistan.


----------



## White Lightning

*Afghanistan airdrops surpass record levels in 2011 *




In 2011, mobility U.S. Airmen delivering airdrops reached a new annual record with 75,956,235 pounds of cargo delivered. That's nearly 16 million more pounds delivered than the previous record set in 2010 of 60,400,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White Lightning

*Russia to complete delivery of 21 MI-17 to Afghanistan by July
*





Russia will fulfill a contract to deliver 21 helicopters to Afghanistan in the first half of the year, the Federal Military-Technical Cooperation Service said on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EjazR

Bossman said:


> You miss a few things. Afghanistan is 40 to 50 percent pushtun and the ANA is 95% non-pushtun. Attrition rate of new recruits is is more than 50% as well as widespread defection of existing troops. Drug use and high level corrupution is endemic.



I think you are mixing up the Afghan police with the army.

The army had teh highest attrition rates of 35% in around the 2004-2006 period. Currently its more towards the 24-25% mark. Still high but not 50%. 

Ethnic composition also according to 2007 figures keeps Pashtuns aroun 40-45% of the ANA. Still under-represented as their population is around the 45-50% mark but not 5% as you indicated. Hazaras and Uzbeks are actually more under-represented than Pashtuns. While Tajiks are over-represented. They form 40-45% of the army as compared to 35% of their population.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Ahmad said:


> Brother, they are not highly trained soldiers compare to the neighbouring countries. they dont even get paid properly, sometimes their wages dont come to their pockets in 6 months. they are new, but hopefully they get better within time. they cant get the situation in their hand



dont be so modest, okey these men might not be very impressive in parade ground but I have no doubt about their commitment and dedication towards serving their country.
An outsider is always apprehensive about them and gives more weight to the negative stories more like desertion, stealing or lack of discipline and corruption etc. but let me also Share what the British soldiers have to say about them.

One of their commander says that he personally saw these Afghan men very committed and highly motivated. They were always on the front whenever engaging enemy and they would even shout and dare the Taliban during fighting in the urban areas and would taunt and call each other to set time and place to settle the score. He further said that they would suss out a suicide bomber from few hundred yards and take the shot in a busy place which no other British soldier would dare and the dead body later confirmed to be of a failed bomber.
We can joke about their ill-fitting gear and clumsy footsteps but we cant fault their will to fight.

I wish all my Afghan brothers peace and stability. I know the leadership doesnt like us but I have yet to come across a single Afghan who hasnt been friendly and brotherly to me. No nation in the world has the patience and stamina to suffer for that long and that much.

I pray to Allah to stop testing the resolve of this nation and Bless it with peace and prosperity.



And yes I agree with the rest of your post. outsiders have no clue how the things work in Afghanistan. how these poor chaps have to make a living and support their families while trying to survive this war with no end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samefag

*Afghan National Army  Commondos*























> *Commandos from 3rd Company, 6th Kandak set out communication and other equipment for a modular demonstration Sept. 8 at the National Military Academy of Afghanistan, Kabul. The demonstration provided Commandos an opportunity to showcase their equipment and knowledge to various Afghan, U.S. and coalition personnel.*


----------



## Samefag

*Afghan National Army  Commondos*






































> *Afghan Commandos, from 3rd Company 6th Command Kandak, during close quarter battle training at Camp Morehead, Afghanistan Jan. 1, 2011.*


----------



## Samefag

> *Afghan National Army Commandos along with Coalition forces conducted a cordon and search in Nangarhar province, Afghanistan*


----------



## Samefag

> *Afghan National Army commandoes conduct tactical exercises*




---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------









> *The Afghan National Army Commando Color Guard stands fast during a graduation ceremony for more than 800 Afghan commandos at the Special Forces Training Center at Camp Moorehead in Kabul. *




---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------









> *Afghan National Army Commando holds his certificate up during a graduation ceremony for more than 800 Afghan commandos at the Special Forces Training Center at Camp Moorehead in Kabul.*




---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------









> *Soldiers from the 8th Commando Kandak clear a room during a training exercise in Tarin Kowt district, Uruzgan province, Afghanistan*


----------



## Samefag

> *An instructor from the 8th Commando Kandak yells range commands over the gunfire during a live-fire exercise in Tarin Kowt district, Uruzgan province, Afghanistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

despite the dessertion rates, despite the defections, despite the drug addiction problems --- i wish them the best and hope they will have the guts, manhood and sense of duty to take charge of things in that country

quite a lot of challenges ahead, as NATO will soon be history in Afghanistan.....a closed chapter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HANI

there are gettig quite a good new weapons and equipment but US and NATO problems are also getting bigger because now most of the times these weapons are used against them like most recently against french


----------



## Kompromat

Abingdonboy said:


> Was blown away by this pic:



He is an Indian trainer, there are no sikhs in ANA or in Afghanistan for that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## james5

Is takes sometime and Afghanistan handle the problem of Taliban Own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jobsikd

they are looking nice... If they are fully trained and equipped with best arms then why afghanistan is in Insecure situation.


----------



## Dandpatta

There are a few Sikh communities that still exist in Afghanistan and they speak Hindko 
Am sure there are some Sikhs who are in the ANA - as the picture clearly shows. In fact, their presence in Afghanistan spans many centuries.


Abingdonboy said:


> Was blown away by this pic:


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

strong pic....


----------



## Dandpatta

Aeronaut said:


> He is an Indian trainer, there are no sikhs in ANA or in Afghanistan for that matter.


There are a few Sikh communities that still exist in Afghanistan and they speak Hindko 
Am sure there are some Sikhs who are in the ANA - as the picture clearly shows. In fact, their presence in Afghanistan spans many centuries.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/afghan...ational-security-forces-11.html#ixzz2EzgGgWJA


----------



## MadDog

Dandpatta said:


> There are a few Sikh communities that still exist in Afghanistan and they speak Hindko
> Am sure there are some Sikhs who are in the ANA - as the picture clearly shows. In fact, their presence in Afghanistan spans many centuries.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/afghan...ational-security-forces-11.html#ixzz2EzgGgWJA



Yes there are sikhs in Afghanistan, they are simmilar to the Hindko and Pushto speaking Sikhs of Pakistan.

Someone wrote here that ANA might try to create tensions on the western border in future, you guys should chill out. Last time Afghan army tried to attack Pakistan was in 50s during daud's time. They attacked Bajaur, Pakistani Pushtun tribesmen pushed them back, our Pushtun tribes are the line of defence for the west, just as Jinnah said, Pak should end WOT ASAP as Imran Khan says and give law and order control of FATA to the tribes.


----------



## MilSpec

Aeronaut said:


> Nice pictures , specially the commandos look sharp , but are they effective ?
> 
> On an honest note , World's hasn't seen more effective guerrilla fighting force than the afghan talibans , like it or not.


Let us not discount defenders of Panjshir valley, they were unbeatable.


----------



## bdslph

what ever ANA achieved is good but USA and NATO need to do more


----------



## Sher Malang

Some new artillery of ANA:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farabi

WOW, this is really a new information for me but if Afghanistan have such a straight soldiers forces so why they can't take step against Taleban?


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

farabi said:


> WOW, this is really a new information for me but if Afghanistan have such a straight soldiers forces so why they can't take step against Taleban?



Ask the Mexican. They more or less share the same situation with the Afghani. 
Mexico's Drug War - Stories, Photos, Videos - Mexico Under Siege - World News - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Sher Malang

farabi said:


> WOW, this is really a new information for me but if Afghanistan have such a straight soldiers forces so why they can't take step against Taleban?



ANSF has been deadlier to Taliban and when your enemy's leaders are safe in your neighbor's house it's very hard to completely dismantle them in short time!


----------



## Star Wars

Sher Malang said:


> ANSF has been deadlier to Taliban and when your enemy's leaders are safe in your neighbor's house it's very hard to completely dismantle them in short time!



I would love to read about some of the ANSF operations in Afghanistan....


----------



## Alshawi1234

Afghan commandos from 3rd Company, 7th Special Operations Kandak check the accuracy of their shots on their targets in Washer district, Helmand province, Afghanistan, March 11, 2013. The commandos, along with their coalition force mentors check the accuracy of their weapons to increase combat effectiveness. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Benjamin Tuck/Released)

Read more: DVIDS - Images - Afghan commandos check accuracy of weapons [Image 1 of 10]






















Night vision training


----------



## farhan_9909

Sher Malang said:


> ANSF has been deadlier to Taliban and when your enemy's leaders are safe in your neighbor's house it's very hard to completely dismantle them in short time!



Malanga

If so was the case the Taliban would had complete pak support and not bombing pakistan everyday..
we have suffered alot more than Afghanistan(even though taliban belong to afghanistan))


----------



## Alshawi1234

^ I personally think that fighting of the ideology is far more important than engaging in battles. You need media, educated religious scholars, and the public to participate in the fight against extremism. There are whole towns which are pro-Taliban. That makes it impossible to ever get rid of them. Pakistan and Afghanistan should start working together to solve the problem. Perhaps start off with removing the Taliban fighters whom are infiltrated in the army and police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*US will buy Russian helicopters for Afghan military: Pentagon*


WASHINGTON: The Pentagon said on Monday it will spend $572 million to buy 30 Russian-built military helicopters that will be used by Afghan security forces.

The Mi-17 helicopters will be used by Afghanistan's National Security Forces Special Mission Wing, which supports counter-terrorism, counter-narcotics and special operations missions.

The contract with Rosoboronexport, the Russian arms company, covers spare parts, test equipment and engineering support. The Pentagon said the work would be performed in Russia. It is expected to be completed by the end of 2014.

A year ago, the Defense Department purchased a dozen of theMi-17 aircraft from Rosoboronexport for $217.7 million, as part of a larger contract originating in 2011. (Reuters)

US will buy Russian helicopters for Afghan military: Pentagon - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Afghan-India




----------



## Afghan-India




----------



## Afghan-India




----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Afgan forces are looking good day by day... I think in next 5 years with training support provided from ISAF, afgan forces will become a very professional unit.... gone will be days of ridiculous youtube videos of mocking afgan trainees


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India




----------



## revojam

Share more pics


----------



## Afghan-India

revojam said:


> Share more pics



I will do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Afghan-India

CRU - Afghan Special Police Unit (Crisis Response Unit)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

ASF at Camp Morehead





Afghan Cadets in India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Afghan-India




----------



## ISLAMIC MUJAHIDEEN GO 8

AFGHAN ARMY= AMERICAN PUPPET NORTHERN ALLIANCE DRUG LORDS ARMY.


----------



## Afghan-India

ISLAMIC MUJAHIDEEN GO 8 said:


> AFGHAN ARMY= AMERICAN PUPPET NORTHERN ALLIANCE DRUG LORDS ARMY.


Jealous?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India




----------



## Afghan-India




----------



## pokdo

ISLAMIC MUJAHIDEEN GO 8 said:


> AFGHAN ARMY= AMERICAN PUPPET NORTHERN ALLIANCE DRUG LORDS ARMY.



If that's the truth, I'd rather be it. Stop playing adult son lol


----------



## ejaz007

*7 abducted soldiers' bodies found by Afghan police*

KANDAHAR: Afghan police say they have found the bodies of seven soldiers, believed to have been killed by their Taliban captors in a southern province.

The police say the bodies were found on Wednesday on the outskirts of the provincial capital of southern Zabul province.

Police chief Ghulam Sakhi says the seven Afghan National Army soldiers disappeared while travelling from southern Kandahar province to their homes in neighboring Zabul a week ago.

Afghan forces have taken over the security of the country ahead of the 2014 withdrawal of U.S. and NATO combat troops.

But the transfer has come with a heavy price, especially during the summer's fighting season. According to NATO officials, Afghan forces were at one point losing 100 men a week, mostly from roadside bombs.

*http://www.thenews.com.pk/article-125357-7-abducted-soldiers-bodies-found-by-Afghan-police-*


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Should they be supplied with Pakistani made equipment like from POF, HIT, NESCOM, KRL-GIDS...


----------



## Varunastra

wow awesome man....best of luck to Afghan heroes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sher Malang

Nishan_101 said:


> Should they be supplied with Pakistani made equipment like from POF, HIT, NESCOM, KRL-GIDS...



ANSF is being developed with NATO standard trainings and equipements so in any case US/NATO is not going to procure us Pakistani equipments; even Russian made hardware purchases has been criticized by US lawmakers for ANSF but due to ANSF's previous knowledge of Russian made hardware US has left a small option for them too but not for a long run they will be also changed in the future.


----------



## Afghan-India

Nishan_101 said:


> Should they be supplied with Pakistani made equipment like from POF, HIT, NESCOM, KRL-GIDS...


Afghanistans military hardware needs will be fulfilled be the US, according to the BSA which is going to be signed soon.


----------



## Armstrong

Why are you guys using Humvees ? They are very fuel un-economical from what I've read, shouldn't the Turkish Otokar Cobras be a better choice ?


----------



## Afghan-India

Armstrong said:


> Why are you guys using Humvees ? They are very fuel un-economical from what I've read, shouldn't the Turkish Otokar Cobras be a better choice ?


It is not that simply.
When ANA gets new hardware, then it is not the Afghan government who bought them, but the US, and therefore American hardware is placed better.They may be un-economically, but the Humvee offers more protection that an Otokar, and therefore more useful for the ANA.
And secondly ANA have obtained Humvees in such large numbers, that the Turks wouldn't be able to produce Otokars in same quantities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nice pics..


On topic:


https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...B7Ch9J0aSeInfkpRfp85VOw&bvm=bv.56643336,d.bGE

I guess no more russian helis for ANA... 


Afghan-India said:


> It is not that simply.
> When ANA gets new hardware, then it is not the Afghan government who bought them, but the US, and therefore American hardware is placed better.They may be un-economically, but the Humvee offers more protection that an Otokar, and therefore more useful for the ANA.
> And secondly ANA have obtained Humvees in such large numbers, that the Turks wouldn't be able to produce Otokars in same quantities.



There was news abt most of them being out of service ... destroyed due to corruption,lack of availability of spares etc...


----------



## Afghan-India

Afghan-India said:


> It is not that simply.
> When ANA gets new hardware, then it is not the Afghan government who bought them, but the US, and therefore American hardware is placed better.They may be un-economically, but the Humvee offers more protection that an Otokar, and therefore more useful for the ANA.And secondly ANA have obtained Humvees in such large numbers, that the Turks wouldn't be able to produce Otokars in same quantities.





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nice pics..
> 
> 
> On topic:
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CCoQqQIwAA&url=http://rbth.ru/science_and_tech/2013/11/18/us_cancels_plans_to_buy_russian_helicopters_for_afghanistan_31801.html&ei=4-eJUtrAHKap0AXE24H4DA&usg=AFQjCNGM-HvB7Ch9J0aSeInfkpRfp85VOw&bvm=bv.56643336,d.bGE
> 
> I guess no more russian helis for ANA...
> 
> There was news abt most of them being out of service ... destroyed due to corruption,lack of availability of spares etc...



Well if no Russian Helis are coming then American Helis will be delivered, that was the demand of the US senator.Some Humvees are out of use due to combat hits, but the maintaing are working fine.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Afghan-India said:


> Well if no Russian Helis are coming then American Helis will be delivered, that was the demand of the US senator.Some Humvees are out of use due to combat hits, but the maintaing are working fine.



Not really... US reports:

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...kiX6z4-SWRPmeANXheMjfIg&bvm=bv.56643336,d.bGE

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...LiYypqTDlI9X-A8XWa_Y6PQ&bvm=bv.56643336,d.bGE

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...oKLSYSpan-2AnAkke7fcNQA&bvm=bv.56643336,d.bGE


----------



## Afghan-India

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Not really... US reports:
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCcQFjAA&url=http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/in-afghanistan-army-struggles-to-wage-war-with-damaged-equipment-poor-logistics/2013/10/17/96118b40-34e6-11e3-89db-8002ba99b894_story.html&ei=jRyKUr2kMaiU4ASe_YCwCA&usg=AFQjCNEOp4tkiX6z4-SWRPmeANXheMjfIg&bvm=bv.56643336,d.bGE
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CCoQFjAB&url=http://www.matthewaid.com/post/64378270731/afghan-army-struggling-because-of-broken-equipment-and&ei=jRyKUr2kMaiU4ASe_YCwCA&usg=AFQjCNGu0U_LiYypqTDlI9X-A8XWa_Y6PQ&bvm=bv.56643336,d.bGE
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAC&url=http://larouchepac.com/node/25004&ei=jRyKUr2kMaiU4ASe_YCwCA&usg=AFQjCNFum6IoKLSYSpan-2AnAkke7fcNQA&bvm=bv.56643336,d.bGE


As i said yes some vehicles are damaged in combat an is not repairable, but basic maintenance is done by the ANA.
the problem is not maintaining, but a logistical error, which means that more vehicles get damaged beyond repair than in some area, than the US can distribute to the same area.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Afghan-India said:


> As i said yes some vehicles are damaged in combat an is not repairable, but basic maintenance is done by the ANA.
> the problem is not maintaining, but a logistical error, which means that more vehicles get damaged beyond repair than in some area, than the US can distribute to the same area.



Damage is not just the problem.. corruption,selling spares,theft and slow n corrupt process of reimbursement etc are the main cause... 

Any how good luck...


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamaludeen

Afghan-India said:


> ASF at Camp Morehead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afghan Cadets in India


 good photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Personal pics...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1971+




----------



## Afghan-India

Afghan Commandos preparing for operation Daraghlu in Helmand province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

The MI 17’s should be fitted with unguided rockets, cheap & heavy firepower, good for firing at mountains as well.
Each side can carry 3 = almost 200 rockets.


----------



## Afghan-India

Doritos11 said:


> The MI 17’s should be fitted with unguided rockets, cheap & heavy firepower, good for firing at mountains as well.
> Each side can carry 3 = almost 200 rockets.



Our Mi-17's are only used for transport mission, the CAS missions are done by our Hinds and soon also by our A-29's.
I don't know, but neither our government or the US is interested in arming our Mi-17's, although some armed version has been seen, but never used.


----------



## Doritos11

Afghan-India said:


> Our Mi-17's are only used for transport mission, the CAS missions are done by our Hinds and soon also by our A-29's.
> I don't know, but neither our government or the US is interested in arming our Mi-17's, although some armed version has been seen, but never used.



But MI 35 numbers are limited.

This is a very cheap solution for firepower, they probably don’t want to give them the firepower as long as US forces are there, they don’t trust others that often, might result in friendly fire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

Doritos11 said:


> But MI 35 numbers are limited.
> 
> This is a very cheap solution for firepower, they probably don’t want to give them the firepower as long as US forces are there, they don’t trust others that often, might result in friendly fire


trust is not problem, because our Mi-35's are heavily armed with various upgraded lethal systems.


----------



## Ahmad Shah Abdali

Doritos11 said:


> But MI 35 numbers are limited.
> 
> This is a very cheap solution for firepower, they probably don’t want to give them the firepower as long as US forces are there, they don’t trust others that often, might result in friendly fire



I don't think there is such a severe lack of CAS that transport helis have to be converted to gunships. Armed Mi-17s are not a great choice. They are slow, bulky and vulnerable to ground fire. I think the Afghan MOD are betting on getting dedicated platforms since the US is paying for it. 
On a side-note, there should be more cooperation between the military of Afghanistan and Iraq. Sharing knowledge on counter-IED, Intelligence and counter-terror tactics could be very fruitifull. Both countries are facing terrorists which uses similar techniques to attack our forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

Ahmad Shah Abdali said:


> I don't think there is such a severe lack of CAS that transport helis have to be converted to gunships. Armed Mi-17s are not a great choice. They are slow, bulky and vulnerable to ground fire. I think the Afghan MOD are betting on getting dedicated platforms since the US is paying for it.
> On a side-note, there should be more cooperation between the military of Afghanistan and Iraq. Sharing knowledge on counter-IED, Intelligence and counter-terror tactics could be very fruitifull. Both countries are facing terrorists which uses similar techniques to attack our forces.



Indeed, we are much in a similar situation.

Some days ago we where visited by the Iraqi foreign minister, and he shared some knowledge about how to negotiate with the American during the BSA.


----------



## Afghan-India

NDS lads - "The Hunters"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Damn these chaps should become more professional. Their fighting capability isnt great.


----------



## Afghan-India

Umair Nawaz said:


> Damn these chaps should become more professional. Their fighting capability isnt great.


Why?

These boys name is the most feared among the enemy.
Well fighting, great sense of various situations etc.


----------



## Armstrong

@Icarus - Do you think the ANSF would be able to perform well enough after the American Withdrawal ? Because @jhungary - who trained them - didn't seem to think so ! 

@RescueRanger - Janaab aap bhii kuch bataiiin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

Armstrong said:


> @Icarus - Do you think the ANSF would be able to perform well enough after the American Withdrawal ? Because @jhungary - who trained them - didn't seem to think so !



I think @jhungary is the best source to turn to in this sense because his experience with the Afghan Forces far exceeds that of my own. I would sure like to hope that they are able to hold off the Taliban, it is in the greater interest of both our countries and the region as a whole because of one of our countries is taken by the Taliban, they're going to use it as a springboard for neighboring countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Afghan-India

Armstrong said:


> @Icarus - Do you think the ANSF would be able to perform well enough after the American Withdrawal ? Because @jhungary - who trained them - didn't seem to think so !


ANA won the 2013 fighting season.
What made this victory quite spectacular was:

- First time that ANA should fight, countrywide on their own.
- NO, land where lost to Taliban, but land was taken from the Taliban.
- Taliban saw their highest casualty rate ever, 12.000 removed from the battlefield.
- all NATO commanders says, that this was the proof of that ANA will win this war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Icarus said:


> I think @jhungary is the best source to turn to in this sense because his experience with the Afghan Forces far exceeds that of my own. I would sure like to hope that they are able to hold off the Taliban, it is in the greater interest of both our countries and the region as a whole because of one of our countries is taken by the Taliban, they're going to use it as a springboard for neighboring countries.



Oh come on; talk to Mullah Omar over some Pepperoni Pizza & ask him to at least play the part of Pakistan's 'veritable arm' otherwise its no fun being blamed right, left & center for something we're not even doing ! 



Afghan-India said:


> ANA won the 2013 fighting season.
> What made this victory quite spectacular was:
> 
> - First time that ANA should fight, countrywide on their own.
> - NO, land where lost to Taliban, but land was taken from the Taliban.
> - Taliban saw their highest casualty rate ever, 12.000 removed from the battlefield.
> - all NATO commanders says, that this was the proof of that ANA will win this war.



Okay !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

Armstrong said:


> Okay !



Why unhappy?

A stable Afghanistan is in Pakistans interest, or?


----------



## Armstrong

Afghan-India said:


> Why unhappy?
> 
> A stable Afghanistan is in Pakistans interest, or?



Of course, unless you guys start with the Loy Afghanistan BS once more that you've been up to since '48 !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

Armstrong said:


> Oh come on; talk to Mullah Omar over some Pepperoni Pizza & ask him to at least play the part of Pakistan's 'veritable arm' otherwise its no fun being blamed right, left & center for something we're not even doing !



The Afghan Taliban, much like the TTP consist of a franchise system. They use the same name and hold Mullah Omar in high regard but pursue independent agendas which if Mullah Omar was ever to contest, they would continue pursuing in direct contention of his order.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Icarus said:


> The Afghan Taliban, much like the TTP consist of a franchise system. They use the same name and hold Mullah Omar in high regard but pursue independent agendas which if Mullah Omar was ever to contest, they would continue pursuing in direct contention of his order.



So you mean Mullah Omar is still a member of Team Pakistan ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Afghan-India said:


> ANA won the 2013 fighting season.
> What made this victory quite spectacular was:
> 
> - First time that ANA should fight, countrywide on their own.
> - NO, land where lost to Taliban, but land was taken from the Taliban.
> - Taliban saw their highest casualty rate ever, 12.000 removed from the battlefield.
> - all NATO commanders says, that this was the proof of that ANA will win this war.



I dnt know how true all your facts are but.. 2013 was the deadliest year for ANA... in terms of casualities..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

Armstrong said:


> So you mean Mullah Omar is still a member of Team Pakistan ?



No, I said "If". At the moment, most people think he's long been dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Icarus said:


> No, I said "If". At the moment, most people think he's long been dead.



So who's running the show then ?  

The plot is getting more sinister as we speak then; someone else masquerading as Mullah Omar !


----------



## Icarus

Armstrong said:


> So who's running the show then ?
> 
> The plot is getting more sinister as we speak then; someone else masquerading as Mullah Omar !



Every local commander is operating with almost complete autonomy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Icarus said:


> Every local commander is operating with almost complete autonomy.



Yaraa waisee if that is true why aren't we isolating these Local Commanders (TTP) & taking them out if the Negotiations with the Elephant in the Room (Fazlullah's Boys) is going to drag on for a while now ?

Matlaab its going to be easier to eliminate a small group of 50-100 fighters by isolating them when compared with trying to take out the bulk of the TTP united under Molvi Radio !


----------



## Icarus

Armstrong said:


> Yaraa waisee if that is true why aren't we isolating these Local Commanders (TTP) & taking them out if the Negotiations with the Elephant in the Room (Fazlullah's Boys) is going to drag on for a while now ?
> 
> Matlaab its going to be easier to eliminate a small group of 50-100 fighters by isolating them when compared with trying to take out the bulk of the TTP united under Molvi Radio !




At the moment, we need to focus on our own mess before we go on befriending Afghan Militant Commanders, secondly, they won't agree to co-operate with us for no reason, most commanders on the Pak-Afghan border are bitter enemies of everything Pakistani.

As for the TTP Commanders, we have tried and separate some many we have succeeded in turning but that's not a news worthy achievement apparently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Icarus said:


> At the moment, we need to focus on our own mess before we go on befriending Afghan Militant Commanders, secondly, they won't agree to co-operate with us for no reason, most commanders on the Pak-Afghan border are bitter enemies of everything Pakistani.



I was talking about the TTP not the Afghan Taliban !  

If the TTP, like its Afghan Counterpart, is a franchise of militant groups that goes (say!) from A-Z why aren't we isolating & eliminating the smaller Groups so that in a way we get the easier task out of the way before we confront a somewhat weakened Elephant in the Room - Fazlullah's Group ! 

In addition to that what about the Punjabi Taliban ? Why aren't we eliminating them through a combined Rangers & Police operation in parts of Punjab to weed out these vermin !


----------



## Icarus

Armstrong said:


> I was talking about the TTP not the Afghan Taliban !
> 
> If the TTP, like its Afghan Counterpart, is a franchise of militant groups that goes (say!) from A-Z why aren't we isolating & eliminating the smaller Groups so that in a way we get the easier task out of the way before we confront a somewhat weakened Elephant in the Room - Fazlullah's Group !



Commander Imran
Commander Nazir
Ismatullah Bhittani (There were two)

These are the major commanders we converted to our side from SWA alone. The first two are dead and these are high level commanders, same is the case with other areas but like I said, that doesn't make much news partly because we don't want to put these guys at risk by publicizing the matter and secondly because apparently the media doesn't want this news either because it doesn't sell as good. 



> In addition to that what about the Punjabi Taliban ? Why aren't we eliminating them through a combined Rangers & Police operation in parts of Punjab to weed out these vermin !



They're spread out too thin, there was a targetted Op against them in Fsd but they are like a flea, they keep moving and they don't have any permanent bases. They are a small group and they use that to their advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I dnt know how true all your facts are but.. 2013 was the deadliest year for ANA... in terms of casualities..



It was, also deadly for ANA.
But casualties goes up when you are going to do the fightings.

Although more armored vehicles and UAV, will make our casualties more acceptable in 2014 and 2015 hopfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

Afghan-India said:


> It was, also deadly for ANA.
> But casualties goes up when you are going to do the fightings.
> 
> Although more *armored vehicles* and UAV, will make our casualties more acceptable in 2014 and 2015 hopfully.



Are you guys getting some armour?


----------



## Afghan-India

Icarus said:


> Are you guys getting some armour?



Not lethal armor, but yes armor.

Our armored vehicles are listed below.
175 M113 A2
10.000+ heavily armored Humvees (4.000 to e delivered)
670+ M1117 (320+ to be delivered)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Armstrong said:


> @Icarus - Do you think the ANSF would be able to perform well enough after the American Withdrawal ? Because @jhungary - who trained them - didn't seem to think so !
> 
> @RescueRanger - Janaab aap bhii kuch bataiiin ?





Icarus said:


> I think @jhungary is the best source to turn to in this sense because his experience with the Afghan Forces far exceeds that of my own. I would sure like to hope that they are able to hold off the Taliban, it is in the greater interest of both our countries and the region as a whole because of one of our countries is taken by the Taliban, they're going to use it as a springboard for neighboring countries.



Lol, @Armstrong your question here is different than the one you ask me before....

Anyway, as I promised you I will let you know my view on the Afghanistan issue post 2014, so here goes

First of all Afghan Security force is indeed a competent force, at least 70% of them Are on par with any profession force in the world, so their capability is enough to combat Taliban alone. However, as I see it, there are 3 Major problem

1.) Number, well now, since the withdrawal agreement had been going on and off and now arguing between stay and not stay. It's hard to actual see what's the situation as of now, even today is Feb1 2014...

Let's for argument sake. ISAF is in complete withdrawal .

Currently Afghan security force numbered 250,000-300,000 personnel. And NATO/ISAF numbered about 120,000. With a complete withdrawal, there will be a net gap of 120,000 void to fill by Afghan Security force, and for most part, you cannot use ANP personnel to fill the role of a NATO soldier. That would make choices even thinner.

And while Afghan Force is competently function as an effect fighting force, most of them would needed to fill the strategic important location currently occupied by NATO force, unless recruitment is up by 200% or more, the withdraw of ISAF will force the Afghan Force abandon some not so important position due to man power issue, that would definitely be used as a breeding ground and breathing place for the Taliban

2.) The CAS issue, with I high column call rate of CAS, the ISAF withdrawal would also mean taking away the close air support asset from Afghanistan. While gunship and transport role would not hurt much, the fast air component would hurt the afghan force the most.

Either the afghan force can develop a Strategy that would allow them to have fast deployment (Increased mobility) and alternative support, this will reduce the Afghan force fighting efficiency.

3.) Trust from its own people. Civilian branding is a strange thing, they will almost alway support whoever that's winning that week. Problem is you cannot control a country when your own citizen does not really believe your side is definitely winning.

So when Taliban return, compounded with the number issue, some of afghan population would most definitely be rooting for Taliban. That itself would be a major problem to the Afghan Force

If the 3 issues above is not properly address, the chance of a stable Afghanistan is not good. Well, I am not going to beat a dead rabbit with it, but 2 thing I know will certainly happen

1.) the ISAF is gonna leave, if not 2014 then it would be a later date. But they are gonna go

2.) the Taliban will return to Afghanistan.

Since I cannot predict future, so you have to interpret my view with your own way

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> @Icarus - Do you think the ANSF would be able to perform well enough after the American Withdrawal ? Because @jhungary - who trained them - didn't seem to think so !
> 
> @RescueRanger - Janaab aap bhii kuch bataiiin ?




Sir,

Like i have said before many times let us see what happens in 2014... Posh kit in Kabul wont make up for abandoned check posts near the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

jhungary said:


> Lol, @Armstrong your question here is different than the one you ask me before.....so you have to interpret my view with your own way



Okay - I hope I didn't misquote or misrepresent you in any way because if I did I apologize !  

I had gathered the impression from your following posts that you reckoned that the Taliban will come back & the Afghan Establishment (Civilian + Military Executive) won't be able to hold their own : 

Afghan wants 150 Battle tanks and 1 Squadron of Attack choppers from India | Page 9

Afghan wants 150 Battle tanks and 1 Squadron of Attack choppers from India | Page 5

Time has come to leave Afghanistan

The gist of those posts, as I understood them to be, came across as thus : 

(i) ANA isn't suitable for fighting the insurgency but the ANP is however there isn't any intelligence sharing or coordination between the two of them for things to work out optimally ! 

(ii) The Locals are either rooting for the Taliban or are scared sh*tless of them; they didn't even let you guys bury one of their dead's decomposed remains out of fear of reprisal ! 

An extrapolation of that could be - How are the 'Forces' you built even if they're recruited from the Afghans are going to be viewed by the Locals ? Mercenaries or Sons of the Soil ? 

(iii) Whatever was happening in Afghanistan in '01 is still happening there & nothing has really changed ! 

(iv) Unless one find's another country as strong as the US to take the 'beam' - _what does that colloquial expression mean_ - you'd have a Civil War 2.0 happening in Afghanistan ! 

(v) One needs to bet on the right horse because it could go either way ! 

@Icarus - Some of that would seem eerily true for our side as well....no ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sher Malang



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sher Malang



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

Sher Malang said:


>



These are not Afghan soldiers, but a group of supporters from Japan playing Commandos


----------



## Armstrong

@jhungary @Icarus - No Reply ?


----------



## Sher Malang

Afghan-India said:


> These are not Afghan soldiers, but a group of supporters from Japan playing Commandos



Yeah dude, they are representing ANA from head to toe you could see the matchings in the second post


----------



## jhungary

Armstrong said:


> Okay - I hope I didn't misquote or misrepresent you in any way because if I did I apologize !
> 
> I had gathered the impression from your following posts that you reckoned that the Taliban will come back & the Afghan Establishment (Civilian + Military Executive) won't be able to hold their own :
> 
> Afghan wants 150 Battle tanks and 1 Squadron of Attack choppers from India | Page 9
> 
> Afghan wants 150 Battle tanks and 1 Squadron of Attack choppers from India | Page 5
> 
> Time has come to leave Afghanistan
> 
> The gist of those posts, as I understood them to be, came across as thus :
> 
> (i) ANA isn't suitable for fighting the insurgency but the ANP is however there isn't any intelligence sharing or coordination between the two of them for things to work out optimally !
> 
> (ii) The Locals are either rooting for the Taliban or are scared sh*tless of them; they didn't even let you guys bury one of their dead's decomposed remains out of fear of reprisal !
> 
> An extrapolation of that could be - How are the 'Forces' you built even if they're recruited from the Afghans are going to be viewed by the Locals ? Mercenaries or Sons of the Soil ?
> 
> (iii) Whatever was happening in Afghanistan in '01 is still happening there & nothing has really changed !
> 
> (iv) Unless one find's another country as strong as the US to take the 'beam' - _what does that colloquial expression mean_ - you'd have a Civil War 2.0 happening in Afghanistan !
> 
> (v) One needs to bet on the right horse because it could go either way !
> 
> @Icarus - Some of that would seem eerily true for our side as well....no ?


 
Well, in the Prior post, you ask me how afghanistan force would fare against the taliban in the end, i told you the onlook is not good, but this post is different, you ask that how Afghan force perform. lol, Two different questions.

And indeed, if the Current Afghanistan Force did not expand in a number that can cover the absent of ISAF. Then they would be "Screwed", bear in mind Afghan soldier have 70-80% function of any ISAF soldier in term of competency (Not 100% match) so they actually would need more.

Buying tanks and APC and transport helo is one way for quick deployment to a limited force so you can cover more jar with less lid but A.) you cannot do it forever and B.) It would strangle the Afghanistan Logistic capability.

The problem as i see is, they need to work with all party to give them a compromise and work on their defence force post ISAF withdrawal. Otherwise it will be at constant civil war as different location from Afghanistan virtually have different perferrence to their local government. Or you have to invite the ISAF to stay until ANSF have grown to at least 500,000 strong.

And from your point ANA cannot deal with insurgence, well, it is and it isn't. For a country to fight insurgence, you need to build a basic networkk that you can work in and obtain intel that way, and that network would need a stablising force to secure the environment, or nobody is going to talk to you. (See my other article Jhungary guide to COIN). So essentially you need to form a secure environment first, then let the ANP to go to work. For that you need ANA and ANP both focus on equal term.

And i am quitting this forum a while, well, i was supposed to go yesterday but i forgot to bring my cable to transfer the file on my last work in here so i am going today. So, good luck and i am glad to have known you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

1971+ said:


>



It's how we post pic.


----------



## Afghan-India




----------



## kaykay

Mashallah. God bless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Afghan-India said:


> Not lethal armor, but yes armor.
> 
> Our armored vehicles are listed below.
> 175 M113 A2
> 10.000+ heavily armored Humvees (4.000 to e delivered)
> 670+ M1117 (320+ to be delivered)



I think he meant tanks or offensive armour...

Humvees arent considered "Armour" ..



Sher Malang said:


> Yeah dude, they are representing ANA from head to toe you could see the matchings in the second post



The japanese stuff... and the spotless airsoft looking carbines... not to forget the "asian" features... and not "Hazara" .. gave me away..


----------



## Sher Malang

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The japanese stuff... and the spotless airsoft looking carbines... not to forget the "asian" features... and not "Hazara" .. gave me away..



No one has said they are Hazara; they are Japanese the photos are from 2011.


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India




----------



## MadDog

VeeraBahadur said:


> It's how we post pic.



Amazing set of pics, @VeeraBahadur, I also wanted to say that I appreciate you using the picture of the Hazara brother and sister who had been a target of terrorists, at the end of the day humanity is one, and feeling for each other will end all the conflicts...Cheers !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Afghan-India said:


>



the dude on the left has a nice body.....NO HOMO..


----------



## Afghan-India

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> the dude on the left has a nice body.....NO HOMO..



Agree!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

Damn those rifles  NDS lads


----------



## Afghan-India

Commandos & Mobile Strike Force


----------



## Afghan-India

Our fire power is increasing day by day - Grenade launchers officially in use with ANSF now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

Surveillance gear for ANA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India




----------



## Afghan-India



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

Vice-President visiting ASF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Afghan-India




----------



## Afghan-India

Commando Forces somewhere in Kandahar.




Commandos during training at Camp Morehead.




Commandos in a different patrol form.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Afghan-India

AAF Hind in action




National Army folks in Helmand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Afghan-India

Afghan Air Force Mi-17s and Mi-35 on exercise mission.





Afghan Mi-17's on their way with US advisers to the Afghan Commando base Camp Sparta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Afghan-India

Commandos.




Special Police Forces




Commando 




NDS Operation squad in Paktika.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Afghan-India

Border Police

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Afghan-India said:


> Damn those rifles  NDS lads



The tripods are useless for AKs or other SMGs...

But nice pics my dear brother... Politics etc aside.......Wish peace returns to the region.. .

@Sher Malang alaka malanga singe mara? and ramadan mubarak.. hope you will have a nice akhtar too..TC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sher Malang

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The tripods are useless for AKs or other SMGs...
> 
> But nice pics my dear brother... Politics etc aside.......Wish peace returns to the region.. .
> 
> @Sher Malang alaka malanga singe mara? and ramadan mubarak.. hope you will have a nice akhtar too..TC



Khair ose grana, ta sanga ye? taso ta ham mubarak wi darta kha rozha ghwaram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ANA T-62s rollin:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Afghan-India

The life Cycle of an Afghan pilot:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FNFAL

@Afghan-India 
Great pics buddy!. Share the image of a resurgent and stable afghanistan.


----------



## Afghan-India

FNFAL said:


> @Afghan-India
> Great pics buddy!. Share the image of a resurgent and stable afghanistan.



Thanks, i will keep posting updates regarding the Afghan Army and other security institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Afghan-India

Special Forces APU in Kandahar 



'
Afghan Army




AAF C-130H at KIA




AAF MD-530

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

AAF Special Mission Wing PC-12NG before delivery:









Until date 4 is delivered, and 14 remains to be delivered.
The Aircraft will be used to surveillance, reconnaissance and communications relay for the APU and Commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India




----------



## Gabriel92

When i was in Afghanistan.  (not really good pic)
Mi24

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Any details about the Tucano deal?


----------



## black-hawk_101

Why not KSA invest in Afghanistan's Mineral resources and agriculture. Instead of giving money to Afghanistan, give them used and new military equipment from their own and other Muslim countries arsenal; also new ones from Muslim countries producing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Afghanske og norske styrker på oppdrag i Almar distrikt i Faryab-provinsen, Afghanistan 

Norwegian and afghan forces on mission in Almar district, Faryab province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Fenrir

Ghazni police trained by Polish TF 50 JWK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/afghan-forces-to-receive-2293-mtvs-under-the-us-army-contract-worth-369m-1497

The Afghan National Security Forces (ANSF) are expected to receive 2,293 Medium Tactical Vehicles (MTVs) under a contract by the US Army, it has been reported.

The contract worth $369 million has been awarded to the Navistar International Corporation (NYSE: NAV) – a holding company whose subsidiaries and affiliates produce International® brand commercial and military trucks, proprietary diesel engines, and IC Bus™ brand school and commercial buses.

The Navistar Defense said production will commence immediately, with deliveries starting in January 2016 and concluding in 2019.

We are honored to continue supporting the efforts of the Afghanistan National Security Force’s missions to provide security and rebuilding in their country,” said Kevin Thomas, president, Navistar Defense.

Thomas further added “We have been supporting ANSF since 2005 and have provided more than 9,000 medium-duty vehicles to the Afghan forces during that time.”

Under the contract, Navistar Defense will provide general troop transport vehicles, water and fuel tankers, ammunition trucks, and wreckers as well as a number of trucks with armored cabs. This fleet is based on the International® WorkStar®/7000-MV severe service vocational truck platform.

Production of the MTVs for ANSF will occur at Navistar’s assembly plants located in Springfield, Ohio and West Point, Mississippi.

************
http://www.khaama.com/obama-authorizes-4-26-billion-for-afghan-forces-by-signing-defense-bill-2542
The US President Barack Obama has authorized a total of $4.26 billion for the Afghan National Defense and Security Forces (ANDSF) for the fiscal year 2017.

The funding for the Afghan forces was approved after the US President signed the defense bill, National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2017.

According to the Bill, the funding will cover the Ministry of Defense of Afghanistan and the Ministry of Interior.

The Ministry of Defense will receive a total of $3,332,458,000 which will include $2,173,341,000 for sustainment, $48,262,000 for infrastructure, $821,716,000 for equipment and transportation, and $289,139,000 for training and operations.

The Ministry of Interior will receive a total of $930,757,000 which will include $860,441,000 for sustainment, $20,837,000 for infrastructure, $8,153,000 for equipment and transportation, $41,326,000 for training and operations.

“Funds available to the Department of Defense for the Afghanistan Security Forces Fund for fiscal year 2017 shall be subject to the conditions contained in subsections (b) through (g) of section 1513 of the National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2008 (Public Law 110–181; 122 Stat. 428), as amended by section 1531(b) of the Ike Skelton National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2011 (Public Law 111–383; 124 Stat. 4424),” the bill states.

It also adds that “Not later than January 31 and July 31 of each year through January 31, 2021, the Secretary of Defense shall submit to the congressional defense committees a report summarizing the details of any obligation or transfer of funds from the Afghanistan Security Forces Fund during the preceding six-calendar month period.”


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/afghanistan-approves-4-year-development-plan-of-defense-security-forces-02609

The Afghan government has approved a 4-year plan for the development of the Afghan National Defense and Security Forces (ANDSF).

The plan was approved in principle during a meeting of the National Security Council chaired by President Mohammad Ashraf Ghani.

The Office of the President, ARG Palace, said the plan was approved after the Security Council members reviewed it thoroughly and held in depth discussions over it.

No further details have been given regarding the plan.

In the meantime, the National Security Council, reviewed the security situation of some key provinces, including the southern Helmand, Uruzgan, Kandahar, eastern Nangarahr, northern Kunduz, western Farah, Badghis and Ghor provinces.

The meeting hailed the Afghan National Defense and Security Forces for their tireless efforts and devotion and instructed the relevant security institutions to take further steps for the betterment of the security of the provinces.

The meeting also focused on the security situation of capital Kabul and reviewed the potential threats, instructing the relevant security institutions to take measures for preventing incidents in the city and other districts of Kabul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/us-awards-51-8-million-rocket-fuses-contract-for-afghan-and-iraqi-forces-02779
The United States has awarded a contract worth $51.8 million for the delivery of rocket fuses for the Afghan and Iraqi forces.

The Department of Defense on Tuesday informed regarding the award of the contract to L-3 Fuzing and Ordnance Systems Inc.

“L-3 Fuzing and Ordnance Systems Inc., Cincinnati, Ohio, was awarded a $51,852,276 firm-fixed-price, foreign military sales contract (Afghanistan, Iraq) for 21,589 M734A1 multi-option fuses that includes a first article test, and 270,528 M783 point detonating delay fuses,” a press release by Defense Department.

The release further adds “Bids were solicited via the Internet with one received. Work will be performed in Cincinnati, Ohio, with an estimated completion date of Nov. 30, 2018. Fiscal 2015 and 2016 other procurement (Army) funds in the amount of $51,852,276 were obligated at the time of the award. Army Contracting Command, Picatinny Arsenal, New Jersey, is the contracting activity (W15QKN-17-C-0024).”

The Ohio-based L3 FOS specializes in the development and production of fuzing and safe, arming devices as well as the manufacture and integration of ordnance systems for air-dropped, tube-launched, missile and rocket-driven devices, and infantry-employed ordnance products for the U.S. military and our international allies.


----------



## khanasifm

???
http://www.militarytimes.com/articles/chinese-troops-afghanistan


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

President Mohammad Ashraf Ghani has said there is no ambiguity in the fight against terrorism as he instructed the Special Forces of the Afghan National Police (ANP) forces to suppress all militants opposing the government and law.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Afghan National Defense and Security Forces (ANDSF) will launch a major counter-terrorism operation under the name of Khalid to retake the lost areas.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/afghan-forces-received-1370-new-humvee-vehicles-last-year-ahmadzai-02457

The Afghan National Defense and Security Forces (ANDSF) received 1,370 new Humvee vehicles from the international partners last year, the Ministry of Defense (MoD) officials said Tuesday. 

The deputy chief of the procurement department of the Ministry of Defense, Ghulam Sakhi Ahmadzai, told reporters that the vehicles were delivered last year.

Ahmadzai informed regarding the establishment of a proper system to implement reforms in the ministry.

He said the coordination between the Ministry of Defense and the international partners (donors) are well established as efforts are underway to bring more reforms.

This comes as the deputy defense minister Helaluddin Helal said at least 1,394 personnel of the Afghan army, including Generals and Commanders were fired over corruption.

The United States awarded a contract for the manufacturing of 1,673 Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicles (HMMWVs) also known as Humvees last year.

The company which received the contract said in a statement last year that the Humvees will be built and delivered to the Afghan forces under a new contract awarded to AM General worth USD356 million.

The vehicles will be delivered to the Afghan National Army (ANA) and Afghan National Police (ANP) forces, the US-based company has said in a statement released on 1st August

The contract calls on AM General to deliver 1,259 units of the M1151A1B1 and 414 units of the M1152A1B2 models.

Vehicle manufacturing will commence in August at the company’s military assembly plant in Mishawaka, Indiana, and is scheduled to be completed by 29 July, 2017.


----------



## Sage

Zibago said:


> Any details about the Tucano deal?


They are being used by the Afghan Air Force ...


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Afghan security forces in southern Kandahar and southeastern Paktika provinces.


----------



## RISING SUN

*India to train Afghan police *
* The MoU for the proposal, supported by UNDP, could be signed next week *
*After training Afghan National Army officers and soldiers for four years, India is now planning to train Afghan police officers *here as well, says Afghanistan’s envoy to India. The MoU for the proposal, which will be supported by the United Nations Development Programme is a first, and was discussed as a part of enhancing the security partnership between India and Afghanistan during the meeting of the Strategic Partnership Council in Delhi this month.

“We want to expand [the India-Afghanistan security partnership] to training Afghan police officers in India,” confirmed Ambassador Shaida Mohammad Abdali in an exclusive interview to _The Hindu_, indicating the *MoU could be signed as early as next week*.

*Excellent partner*

“India has always been an excellent partner for all our capacity building programmes. And we do have similarities in some of the aspects of the conflict we face, so Indian knowledge and experience is going to be very useful for us, especially in counter-terror, and counter-narcotic [programmes],” he added.

The Ambassador’s comments come ahead of two separate, *high profile visits to Delhi next week, by U.S. Secretary of Defence James Mattis on Monday, and Afghanistan Chief Executive Abdullah Abdullah*, which are expected to shape the contours of the U.S.’s newly announced Afghanistan policy, in which U.S. President Donald Trump called for greater Indian involvement in development projects in Afghanistan. While Mr. Mattis is in Delhi for bilateral talks on the Indo-U.S. defence partnership, he is expected to discuss the security situation in Afghanistan, as well as the U.S.’s declared policy to shut down “safe havens for terror” in Pakistan. *Mr. Abdullah, who is expected later in the week, is coming for the first India-Afghanistan business and investment conference, which is sponsored by the U.S. agency USAID.*

*Trilateral meet*

“This will be a good opportunity for India, Afghanistan and the U.S. to develop their partnerships in Afghanistan. We are also going to hold a trilateral meeting [of officials from all three countries], where we will focus on further enhancing our cooperation in the economic and development field.” Mr. Abdali said, adding that he hoped Indian businessmen would see that investing in Afghanistan would “pay them back” in the region as well, once India completes the Chabahar port project in Iran which would connect to Afghanistan and Central Asia.

The MEA did not respond to requests for a comment on the plan to train police officers, who have borne the brunt of a spike in attacks by the Taliban since 2016, when about 6,300 members of Afghan security and defence forces were killed. At present about 200 Afghan soldiers are trained at a time at the Indian Military Academy, including 130 cadets and about 30-40 officers. The training of police officers, which India had first offered to Afghanistan in 2011, will be a significant step in security ties, which are a small part of the relationship, compared to India’s $3 billion investment in civilian projects since 2002, with 116 new projects announced this month. Last year, India sent Afghanistan four Russian-made Mi-25 helicopters, but has yet to concede to Afghan requests for more equipment, transport vehicles, while an agreement for Indian engineers to repair the helicopters and to refurbish old aircraft that is presently non-functional, has still not been finalised a year later.

Conceding the delay, the Afghan envoy said that while Afghanistan is “grateful” for India’s help thus far, they understand India’s own capabilities to give Afghanistan more hardware are “constrained,” and Afghanistan is focussing on the U.S assurance of continued support for the next 4-5 years. “Strategically speaking, we are now looking at building an army on this western model. The recent four Blackhawks (helicopters) is part of our long term plan, to have at least 200 aircraft in 2023,” Mr. Abdali told _The Hindu_, adding that India’s help is most essential during the “transition” from Soviet-era to U.S. and NATO hardware.

*Abbasi’s comment*

Calling Pakistan Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi’s recent comments that there was “zero” place for a military or political role for India in Afghanistan as “unfortunate,” Mr. Abdali said it represented an old “cold-war” era mindset, adding that “no country has the right to dictate or manipulate Afghanistan’s foreign policy.”
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/india-to-train-afghan-police/article19737384.ece


----------



## yavar

*Afghanistan (NSA) Hanif Atmar: number of terrorists has Tripled حنیف اتمر: شمار تروریست‌ها سه‌برابر*


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## ejaz007

*Afghan security forces controlling fewer districts, says SIGAR*
*Gabriel Dominguez* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
31 October 2017

The Afghan National Security Forces (ANSF) appear to continue to lose territory to insurgents, according to a 30 October report issued by the US Special Inspector General for Afghan Reconstruction (SIGAR).

As of 24 August, 54 of the 407 districts of Afghanistan’s 34 provinces were under insurgent control (13) or influence (41), which is an increase of 9 districts over the past six months, SIGAR John Sopko quoted US Forces Afghanistan (USFOR-A) as saying.

This means that 13.3% of the Central Asian country’s districts are now under insurgent control or influence, a more than 2% increase over the past six months, and a 5% increase compared with the same period in 2016.

http://www.janes.com/article/75341/afghan-security-forces-controlling-fewer-districts-says-sigar


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/afghan-special-forces-likely-to-receive-upgraded-m3e1-bazooka-systems-03760

The Afghan Special Operations Forces will likely received the upgraded version of the MSE1 Bazook system, lightweight shoulder-fired Multi-Role Anti-Armor, Anti-Personnel Weapons System (MAAWS). 

The Army is fast-tracking acquisition of more than 1,000 upgraded, lightweight shoulder-fired weapons able to destroy enemy targets hidden behind rocks, trees and buildings, according to National Interest magazine.


According to the magazine, latest version, or M3E1, is not only lighter, but shorter than the existing M3 but also ergonomically designed with a longer handle and better grips. These features, as well as its ability to use multiple types of rounds for firing, has led the Army to approve a requirement for 1,111 M3E1 unit.

The Ministry of Defense deputy spokesman Mohammad Radmanish confirmed that the Afghan commando forces are expected to receive the light weaponry in the near future.

He said the weapon will help the Afghan security forces to target the enemies of the country from different angles and hit their positions, including the armored personnel carriers.

This comes as the NATO-led Resolute Support Mission said earlier this month that the Afghan National Army and Special Forces will receive new weapons and ammunition from their international partners amid ongoing efforts to further boost the capabilities of the national defense and security forces.

“The Afghan National Army and Afghan Commandos gain firepower! The Combined Security Transition Command – Afghanistan’s Security Assistance Office conducted a night mission to receive various weapons and ammunition in Kabul,” NATO-led Resolute Support mission said in short statement posted online.

NATO says providing weapons and ammo increases the Afghan Army’s fighting capability.

The Afghan government in cooperation from its international allies has stepped up efforts to increase the capabilities of the security forces to defend the country against the menace of terrorism.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/us-approves-3...contract-to-afghanistan-other-countries-03716

The United States Department of Defense has approved a new contract worth $34.2 million in foreign military sales to Afghanistan and other nations.

“Capco LLC,* Grand Junction, Colorado, has been awarded a $34,262,050 fired-price-with-economic-price-adjustment foreign military sales (Afghanistan, Canada, Iraq, Malaysia, Morocco, and Taiwan) contract for BSU-33 bomb fin assemblies” the Department of Defense said in a statement.

The statement further added that work locations and funding will be determined with each order, with an estimated completion date of Oct. 31, 2022.

This comes as the Afghan government and the country’s international allies including US and NATO have stepped up efforts to bolster the capabilities of the Afghan force and Air Force.

President Mohammad Ashraf Ghani earlier informed regarding the investment plans worth billions of dollars on the Afghan Air Force as he expressed optimisms that the announcement of the new US strategy for Afghanistan will pave the way for further expansion of the NATO-led Resolute Support Mission’s activities to boost the capabilities of the Afghan forces.

Speaking during a gathering earlier in September, President Ghani further added that six billion dollars will be invested on the Air Force in the next four years.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

“Integrated Microwave Technology LLC,* Hackettstown, New Jersey, has been awarded a $12,583,035 firm-fixed-price, foreign military sales (Afghanistan) contract for the purchase of hand-held intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance receiver devices,” Pentagon said in a statement.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## BATMAN

*Report: Afghan security forces committed 75 rights abuses, including child sex assault*

"the full extent of child sexual assault committed by Afghan security forces may never be known."

"This type of abuse, appallingly, is a common practice," said Sen. Patrick Leahy, D-Vt., for whom the Leahy Laws are named. "In fact, it is a virtual certainty that it is grossly underreported.

U.S. will have to rely on the Afghan government to document abuses going forward, said the SIGAR report.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/top-level-shuffle-in-afghan-army-causes-shockwaves-127174





Under a draft law approved by the Afghan parliament last November, as many as 2,000 high-ranking military officers

The modern Afghan army was formed in 2002, after the fall of the regime, and its current strength is around 200,000, according to the U.S. Defense Department, the main backer of the Afghan government.

Last year, the president upgraded the army’s Special Forces Unit and Special Operations Division to the military corps, and vowed to increase its strength from the current 13,000 to 30,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

BATMAN said:


> *Report: Afghan security forces committed 75 rights abuses, including child sex assault*
> 
> "the full extent of child sexual assault committed by Afghan security forces may never be known."
> 
> "This type of abuse, appallingly, is a common practice," said Sen. Patrick Leahy, D-Vt., for whom the Leahy Laws are named. "In fact, it is a virtual certainty that it is grossly underreported.
> 
> U.S. will have to rely on the Afghan government to document abuses going forward, said the SIGAR report.


no wonder the army fought like shit


----------



## Agha Sher

A brief video of an ASF night operation against Taliban in Afghanistan. Video clearly captures the intensity of firefights, which soldiers in combat endure. 

Bravery is definitely required if you put yourself in a situation like that!





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Abu Zarrar

In the last one month 513 ANA soldiers were killed, 718 wounded and 43 captured," according to the Afghan ministry of Defense. while IEA says they lost 58 fighters. 
https://www.tolonews.com/index.php/afghanistan/alarm-bells-ring over high ana casualty-rate


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Afghan National Army War Crimes *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085184197562486792


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities
*US efforts in Afghanistan undermined by ‘disincentive to tell the truth’, says SIGAR*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
20 January 2020



US efforts to reconstruct Afghanistan and bolster the Afghan National Defense and Security Forces (ANDSF) have been undermined by a "disincentive to tell the truth" about the progress being made in the Central Asian country, John Sopko, the US Special Inspector General for Afghan Reconstruction (SIGAR), said on 15 January.

Speaking before the US House of Representatives' Foreign Affairs Committee about his 'US Lessons Learned in Afghanistan' reports, Sopko said that since he and his team first flew to Afghanistan, they began noticing a "disconnect" between what they saw on the ground and how the US Agency for International Development, the US Department of State, and the US Department of Defense (DoD) were depicting the level of progress being made in the country.


----------



## ziaulislam




----------

